# I just can't



## ProPheT 216 (May 24, 2022)

It's exhausting to try to share fundamental thoughts and pose queries to only be ridiculed by those that refuse to even look at what you put in their face. I would go crazy if I tried to argue everyone on an individual basis, instead i won't argue anyone. I am going to simply share information I feel in my heart need be shared, across a broad range of topics. All of what I post is truly what I beleive at that point. I am not making this thread to argue and won't. This thread is simply a place to share my thoughts on science and what's presented to me, vs what I experience and have personally come to beleive is more grounded in reality.

God bless


----------



## CaliRootz88 (May 24, 2022)

Amen brotha! Share what you think and feel. I’m open to hearing what anyone has to say and feel. Especially with growing. There are so many ways to “skin it.” And I love hearing anyone who has had success in what works for them. This medicinal community is small in numbers but I respect and love everyone who has a part in it no matter the journey. <3


----------



## Billy the Mountain (May 24, 2022)




----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 24, 2022)

Let me add my fist subtopic that I feel every single person owes themselves due diligence to hear. Break it down if you have to, but don't argue untill you listen, look, and check for yourself!


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 24, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> View attachment 5138629


_Why is earth shaped like a Wendy’s patty tho? Makin me hangry. _


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 24, 2022)

You're all wrong.


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 24, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You're all wrong.
> 
> View attachment 5138639


The Bermuda Triangle always intrigued me. Possibly heading out there next year.


----------



## Star Dog (May 24, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You're all wrong.
> View attachment 5138639


I've a sweet tooth this my new favourite!


----------



## Rob Roy (May 25, 2022)




----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 25, 2022)

Whether you meant this to be an argumentative post or not, tilting it "I just can't" is not only instantly argumentative, but whiny as fuck.


----------



## Nixs (May 31, 2022)

A prophet that gives up easy is not worthy of being a prophet.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 31, 2022)




----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 2, 2022)

If the earth was flat, I should easily be able to see the rocky mountains from my balcony with a telescope. Unfortunately, I cannot..... therefore.......


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


>


Do you believe in gravity?


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


>


Nice thing about gravity is that you can empirically test it at home

Try the following:

Go to a readily available roof or other convenient place and take a step off.

If gravity is a bunch of b.s., you'll be levitating


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Nice thing about gravity is that you can empirically test it at home
> 
> Try the following:
> 
> ...


But if you step off into a pool you'll basicly float in the water. Certainly your decent will be changed. So what changed? The gravity of you, or the density of what your contained in vs the density of you?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> But if you step off into a pool you'll basicly float in the water. Certainly your decent will be changed. So what changed? The gravity of you, or the density of what your contained in vs the density of you?


The density of the water causes you to float.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> But if you step off into a pool you'll basicly float in the water. Certainly your decent will be changed. So what changed? The gravity of you, or the density of what your contained in vs the density of you?


Is that supposed to be a coherent sentence?

Please try the gravity experiment from a roof of your choice and report back your results.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)

So now you are arguing density. Thats progress.  Air is less dense than water. Your gonna get there don't worry


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)

Can you explain why a rubber balloon lays on the table, but if you fill it with a helium it rises? Or why a tiny pebble floats to the bottom of the a lake but a ship dosent?


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)

Density is a physical thing I can demonstrate and repeat every time with the same results. Gravity can not be demonstrated nor gives the same results consistently


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm done for the day before I get this thread closed lol


----------



## Failmore (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Can you explain why a rubber balloon lays on the table, but if you fill it with a helium it rises? Or why a tiny pebble floats to the bottom of the a lake but a ship dosent?


Yes


----------



## Failmore (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Density is a physical thing I can demonstrate and repeat every time with the same results. Gravity can not be demonstrated nor gives the same results consistently


Wrong


----------



## Failmore (Jun 2, 2022)

Just google it bro!


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 2, 2022)

You ever been out to sea?


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> It's exhausting to try to share fundamental thoughts and pose queries to only be ridiculed by those that refuse to even look at what you put in their face. I would go crazy if I tried to argue everyone on an individual basis, instead i won't argue anyone. I am going to simply share information I feel in my heart need be shared, across a broad range of topics. All of what I post is truly what I beleive at that point. I am not making this thread to argue and won't. This thread is simply a place to share my thoughts on science and what's presented to me, vs what I experience and have personally come to beleive is more grounded in reality.
> 
> *God bless*


What does god have to do with technology and Science? If one truly believes in science then they can not believe in God. Evolutionary Biology rules out the existence of a God like being.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)

Should be at lest 16 to 30 feet of curve at that distance


----------



## Failmore (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Should be at lest 16 to 30 feet of curve at that distance


Did you put in the height of the person in the equation....mmmmmm...no.. put the camera on the ground at sea level...not standing 30 feet from the water 5 meters up. P easy to debunk that stuff.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)

xtsho said:


> What does god have to do with technology and Science? If one truly believes in science then they can not believe in God. Evolutionary Biology rules out the existence of a God like being.


What evolution? All I see is de-evolution. No living thing has ever taken on new DNA only lost parts of DNA. A virus will attack its host and if it eats all of its food source and that dosent kill the animal it will cause a mutation not evolution. You can breed a wolf to a house dog, but can that line ever go back to a wolf? The DNA is gone. No fossils have ever been found of anything at intermittent stages of development, that Darwins biggest flaw. No animals today have less evolved versions of them around. Why aren't their humanoids in multiple stages of development changing from ape to human if apes are still around?


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jun 2, 2022)

You have the intellectual acumen of a toddler, every day must be an amazing new discovery

Enough ridiculous theory, try a rooftop gravity experiment yourself and put theory to practice.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)

Failmore said:


> Did you put in the height of the person in the equation....mmmmmm...no.. put the camera on the ground at sea level...not standing 30 feet from the water 5 meters up. P easy to debunk that stuff.


Yes, on a 4 ft tripod the distance to the horizon (vanishing point) is 2.5 miles, at that distance your already loosing about 5 feet of the object do to curve they say. However if you go out to 5 plus miles your talking 16 plus feet of curve. However you can clearly see at 5 miles nothing is lost behind curve.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> What evolution? All I see is de-evolution. No living thing has ever taken on new DNA only lost parts of DNA. A virus will attack its host and if it eats all of its food source and that dosent kill the animal it will cause a mutation not evolution. You can breed a wolf to a house dog, but can that line ever go back to a wolf? The DNA is gone. No fossils have ever been found of anything at intermittent stages of development, that Darwins biggest flaw. No animals today have less evolved versions of them around. Why aren't their humanoids in multiple stages of development changing from ape to human if apes are still around?


Wow

I think I'll exit this thread and do something more meaningful. I'm going to go watch paint dry.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Yes, on a 4 ft tripod the distance to the horizon (vanishing point) is 2.5 miles, at that distance your already loosing about 5 feet of the object do to curve they say. However if you go out to 5 plus miles your talking 16 plus feet of curve. However you can clearly see at 5 miles nothing is lost behind curve.


Apparently you didn't fare too well in geometry or trig


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 2, 2022)

What exactly are you a prophet of.... misinformation?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> So now you are arguing density. Thats progress. Air is less dense than water. Your gonna get there don't worry


Correct... that's why air floats on top of water.


ProPheT 216 said:


> What evolution? All I see is de-evolution. No living thing has ever taken on new DNA only lost parts of DNA. A virus will attack its host and if it eats all of its food source and that dosent kill the animal it will cause a mutation not evolution. You can breed a wolf to a house dog, but can that line ever go back to a wolf? The DNA is gone. No fossils have ever been found of anything at intermittent stages of development, that Darwins biggest flaw. No animals today have less evolved versions of them around. Why aren't their humanoids in multiple stages of development changing from ape to human if apes are still around?


Apparently we are in different stages of development. Take you for example.... your brain still hasn't evolved much past apes.

If you're not capable of understanding the why and how, then don't even bother.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> But if you step off into a pool you'll basicly float in the water. Certainly your decent will be changed. So what changed? The gravity of you, or the density of what your contained in vs the density of you?


Okay then do it with a rock.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Okay then do it with a rock.


Exactly the point. The rocks density is greater than water so it displaces the water even tho it only needs to be a pebble. Just like a little bubble comes all the way up.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Exactly the point. The rocks density is greater than water so it displaces the water even tho it only needs to be a pebble. Just like a little bubble comes all the way up.


I thought you said your not gunna argue with anyone, and just post your observations? 

I lean towards anti establishment ideas in general so the whole flat earth thing always intrigued me. the idea of living on a flat earth is somewhat comforting to me. Kinda how living bacteria cultures must feel inside a Petri dish. Can’t really figure out what’s going on outside the dish, but some invisible intelligence keeps the lights and temperature just right to make conditions for life just right…. So maybe that’s God. 


I don’t know man, it’s definitely a strange topic and I think your original idea of putting your ideas out there is great. “You can’t teach nobody nothing” but I’m with ya dude, keep it coming and to everyone else telling the OP to jump off a roof, common guys. Is that really helpful. We can all agree the mystery is still there. And if we look at history, paradigms change, so we can assume what we all agree upon now will eventually be replaced with a new science or belief system, so why get so uptight about it??


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


>


4-6 isnt out to sea if you can see land


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 2, 2022)

Go out in the 20-30 mile range and its quite obvious


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 2, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Go out in the 20-30 mile range and its quite obvious


Agreed.


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 2, 2022)

Also if earth is flat because of some kind of illusion or trickery of lense, it would be fair to say every sphere shape object or planet is also flat and being perceived as round. So if thats the case how come every thing presents its “ up side” to us? Wouldn’t it be fair to say they would all have to be perfectly aligned with our earthly line of sight? Wouldn’t that mean that som even earth would have to be vertical? Wouldn’t we slide off? Dam its time to smoke


----------



## manfredo (Jun 2, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> The Bermuda Triangle always intrigued me. Possibly heading out there next year.


Take a cruise there....They travel right through it, and from Bermuda they offer tours of it. I was just there in April.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Also if earth is flat because of some kind of illusion or trickery of lense, it would be fair to say every sphere shape object or planet is also flat and being perceived as round. So if thats the case how come every thing presents its “ up side” to us? Wouldn’t it be fair to say they would all have to be perfectly aligned with our earthly line of sight? Wouldn’t that mean that som even earth would have to be vertical? Wouldn’t we slide off? Dam its time to smoke


You make my points for me, everyones always is on top of the ball at the same time lol. Why can't we put a camera on the moon to get a whole single picture of the earth? Or a telescope the could zoom in to the bottom edge of the earth or the side edges and show things sideways and upside down?

As far as other planets who knows, but i do know they are just cgi. Look at planets thru a Nixon 900 or 1000 . Not what nasa paints for you at all. Nasa admits they paint a image from data. U know the same people that faked the moon landings. They r trustworthy. 

If you would just watch the info I shared you wouldn't have so many questions.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> You make my points for me, everyones always is on top of the ball at the same time lol. Why can't we put a camera on the moon to get a whole single picture of the earth? Or a telescope the could zoom in to the bottom edge of the earth or the side edges and show things sideways and upside down?
> 
> As far as other planets who knows, but i do know they are just cgi. Look at planets thru a Nixon 900 or 1000 . Not what nasa paints for you at all. Nasa admits they paint a image from data. U know the same people that faked the moon landings. They r trustworthy.
> 
> If you would just watch the info I shared you wouldn't have so many questions.


Isnt that because they use things like the hubble and theJames Webb not a nikon 900 although im sure that’s a nice peice of glass….


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 2, 2022)

How come only American conspiracy theorists claim that was fake? How come the country we were racing never claimed we lied about it were they lying too and just figured we were way further ahead than they thought? Even further than their lie? Idk man lol


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 2, 2022)

I know if i was in a race that cost countless fortunes and i felt you cheated the glory id let the world know


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 2, 2022)

And id present proof at a governmental level


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 2, 2022)

Planets cgi lol come on man earthling have been viewing them long long before a computer nevermind cgi lmao


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 2, 2022)

Btw i want you to recommend my next strain lol playing with you man seriously i kind of like the conspiracy stuff mostly for entertainment purposes but the flat earth stuff is too far fetched for me


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)

Bro, of course this is all in fun. Im serious about what I beleive but I'm not here to attack anyone for their personal beleifs.. I really challenge you to watch this video and tell me the moon landing was not faked. It's very obvious. Let me find it









Eric Dubay: 20 Proofs that NASA Faked All the Moon Landings! [31.03.2022]


Between 1969-1972 NASA, the American National Aeronautics and Space Administration, allegedly flew 6 successful manned missions to the Moon where they did everything from playing golf, to speeding aro




rumble.com


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Bro, of course this is all in fun. Im serious about what I beleive but I'm not here to attack anyone for their personal beleifs.. I really challenge you to watch this video and tell me the moon landing was not faked. It's very obvious. Let me find it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive seen it i will say theres a possibility the clip is fake for whatever reason but we went there. I think since nasa’s inception atleast one astronaut would make the claim. And as I ssid why wouldn’t our comp call us out . Tracks footprints should still be there no? Also about the flat earth, if so how can we explain day/night and seasons and such ? If its flat and not spinning wouldn’t we share a common climate and day/ night in both hemispheres


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Planets cgi lol come on man earthling have been viewing them long long before a computer nevermind cgi lmao


What? Lol. Look at them now. So planets look different now than then? Because they are obviously cgi what you are shown. And with a telescope look different . Even the earth is cgi











What blue marble do you live on?


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 2, 2022)

Isn’t that easily explained by erosion and such and improvement in equipment


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 2, 2022)

I have no doubt they may enhance even hide “things” but time date season orientation can all change image imo


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Ive seen it i will say theres a possibility the clip is fake for whatever reason but we went there. I think since nasa’s inception atleast one astronaut would make the claim. And as I ssid why wouldn’t our comp call us out . Tracks footprints should still be there no? Also about the flat earth, if so how can we explain day/night and seasons and such ? If its flat and not spinning wouldn’t we share a common climate and day/ night in both hemispheres


No it's very simple. If you have a big circle and the sun moves around in a circle inside that circle. Moving closer to the middle for months then slowly moves away from the middle back towards the edge you get seasons. And if I was on top of a building a mile away from you and sparked my lighter you couldn't see it. Does that mean I didn't do it or that light only goes so far? Hence we would not all share day


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2022)

hey why don't you jump off a building for science....either you fly or u fall....welcome to gravity


----------



## Failmore (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> You make my points for me, everyones always is on top of the ball at the same time lol. Why can't we put a camera on the moon to get a whole single picture of the earth? Or a telescope the could zoom in to the bottom edge of the earth or the side edges and show things sideways and upside down?
> 
> As far as other planets who knows, but i do know they are just cgi. Look at planets thru a Nixon 900 or 1000 . Not what nasa paints for you at all. Nasa admits they paint a image from data. U know the same people that faked the moon landings. They r trustworthy.
> 
> If you would just watch the info I shared you wouldn't have so many questions.


*presents picture taken from space 

that's fake!!!


----------



## Failmore (Jun 2, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> No it's very simple. If you have a big circle and the sun moves around in a circle inside that circle. Moving closer to the middle for months then slowly moves away from the middle back towards the edge you get seasons. And if I was on top of a building a mile away from you and sparked my lighter you couldn't see it. Does that mean I didn't do it or that light only goes so far? Hence we would not all share day


Why does the sun stay the same size?


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)

[/QUOTE]
It dosent in our sky.


----------



## Failmore (Jun 2, 2022)

It dosent in our sky.
[/QUOTE]
Amazing. So I should be able to measure these differences and do some math and be able to find the distance to this object???? Amazing....try it out


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 2, 2022)

You can. It's like 5,500 miles. Use trig


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 2, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Isn’t that easily explained by erosion and such and improvement in equipment


Yes


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 2, 2022)

So if the earth is flat, that means there is no molten iron core to create magnetic fields to protect us from the radiation from the sun. I wonder where the aurora borealis comes from then.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 3, 2022)

Ex


ProPheT 216 said:


> Bro, of course this is all in fun. Im serious about what I beleive but I'm not here to attack anyone for their personal beleifs.. I really challenge you to watch this video and tell me the moon landing was not faked. It's very obvious. Let me find it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when I go to that site.. I see things like this.. under science we have

“Eco-friendly NFT’s” 
Believe what you will... but this is in their SCIENCE SECTION!! NFT?? Seriously? When were they UN-friendly? Lol 

I’m gonna smoke joint and just google “Rumble . Com” and I’m gonna see if they have anything on sugar free water & gluten free bubble hash.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 3, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5143356


That’s exactly how it happened


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 3, 2022)

*Phylogenetic Relations of Humans and African Apes from DNA Sequences in the ψη-Globin Region*

_"Sequences from the upstream and downstream flanking DNA regions of the ψη-globin locus in Pan troglodytes (common chimpanzee), Gorilla gorilla (gorilla), and Pongo pygmaeus (orangutan, the closest living relative to Homo, Pan, and Gorilla) provided further data for evaluating the phylogenetic relations of humans and African apes. These newly sequenced orthologs [an additional 4.9 kilobase pairs (kbp) for each species] were combined with published ψη-gene sequences and then compared to the same orthologous stretch (a continuous 7.1-kbp region) available for humans. Phylogenetic analysis of these nucleotide sequences by the parsimony method indicated (i) that human and chimpanzee are more closely related to each other than either is to gorilla and (ii) that the slowdown in the rate of sequence evolution evident in higher primates is especially pronounced in humans. These results indicate that features (for example, knuckle-walking) unique to African apes (but not to humans) are primitive and that even local molecular clocks should be applied with caution."_


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 3, 2022)

Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 3, 2022)

"One of the oldest activities carried out by humans has been identified in a cave in South Africa. A team of geologists and archaeologists found evidence that our ancestors were making fire and tools in the Wonderwerk Cave in the country’s Kalahari Desert some 1.8 million years ago."









From 1.8 million years ago, earliest evidence of human activity found


Scientists discover what our human ancestors were making inside the Wonderwerk Cave in South Africa 1.8 million years ago.




bigthink.com


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 3, 2022)

*Basic geometric and kinematic features of the Standard Cosmological Model*

D. Nagirner,1 and S. Jorstad 1,2 1 
Astronomy Department, St. Petersburg State University, Universitetskij Pr. 28, Petrodvorets, 198504 St. Petersburg, Russia 2 Boston University, 725 Commonwealth Ave., Boston, MA, 02215, USA 
arXiv:1706.00895v1 [gr-qc] 3 Jun 2017 

*Abstract* 
In this paper we calculate quantitative characteristics of basic geometric and kinematic properties of the Standard Cosmological Model (ΛCDM). Using equations of Friedman uniform cosmological models we derive equations characterizing a ΛCDM, which describes the most appropriate real universe. The equations take into account the effects of radiation and ultrarelativistic neutrinos. We show that the universe at very early and late stages can be described to sufficient accuracy by simple formulas. We derive moments when densities of gravitational components of the universe become equal, when they contribute equally to the gravitational force, when the accelerating expansion of space starts, and several others. The distance to the expanding spherical horizon and its acceleration are determined. Terms of the horizon, second inflation, and second horizon are explained. The remote future of the universe and the opportunity in principle of connection with extraterrestrial civilizations are discussed. 1 

*Introduction* 
Let’s list the questions that reveal the essence of the model. What is equal the Hubble distance? At what distance from us is the horizon? What is the speed of expansion at the horizon? What is the rate of expansion of the horizon? What is the acceleration at the Hubble distance and on the horizon? When did acceleration start, at what redshift? What will happen to the universe in the distant future? What is the second inflation and second horizon? To what distances, in principle, can a signal reach extraterrestrial civilizations? From what distances will they be able to answer? This paper provides answers to the questions posed above and describes quantitative characteristics of the cosmological model, which is called Standard. Based on this model, the anisotropy of the relic radiation was quite accurately reproduced, and primary nucleosynthesis and formation of large-scale structure of the universe were calculated, as described in well-known monographs [1, 2, 3, 4, 5]. However, we do not touch on these and other physical problems of the history of the universe, limiting ourselves to geometric and kinematic studies of the Standard model. We begin with a brief exposition of the general theory of homogeneous cosmological models.

[...]

*5 Conclusion* 
Therefore, our paper gives a quantitative description of geometric and kinematic properties of the model, which is now considered as the most adequate model of the existing universe.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 9, 2022)

What Is a Woman? (2022) - IMDb


What Is a Woman?: Directed by Justin Folk. With Matt Walsh, Gert Comfrey, Marci Bowers, Don Sucher. Political commentator Matt Walsh explores the changing concepts of sex and gender in the digital age, particularly the transgender rights movement, transphobia, and what it means to be a woman.




m.imdb.com


----------



## GrodanLightfoot (Jun 9, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> So if the earth is flat, that means there is no molten iron core to create magnetic fields to protect us from the radiation from the sun. I wonder where the aurora borealis comes from then.


Satan put it there to test your faith.



Watch planes land at the airports. Runways prove airplanes actually come from within the earth. That's why the further planes are the lowest. The sky is actually inside the earth. Anyone who's been on a plane can tell you. 


Do planes increase altitude to land? Yes, because they are crawling out of the inner earth! 


Flat earthers will not go to a runway and see planes come out of the earthy. They prefer to tell their selves these are photos of planes taking off. It's that simple. Are these planes landing, or taking off? Easy mystery to solve with one trip to the airport. The planes crawl out of the flat ground before landing.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 9, 2022)

GrodanLightfoot said:


> Satan put it there to test your faith.
> 
> View attachment 5146854
> 
> ...


Is an optical illusion.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 10, 2022)

GrodanLightfoot said:


> Satan put it there to test your faith.
> 
> View attachment 5146854
> 
> ...


Planes would never have to point up to climb in altitude. Just fly straingt, the earth rolls away from you on a ball if you just go straight. Actually you would have to start constantly flying down to not go to high and stay at a consistent height. Also, the earth rotates in a west to east direction supposedly at 1000 mph. Jumbo jets only do like 550 mph . So technically if you take off in a plane trying to fly east the ground under you should be running away from you because of rotation twice as fast as your flying. Your destination would come up from behind you not in front of you lol. But if you flew west you could be doing 1550 with your speed plus opposite rotation speed.

Um yeah



Not to mention every nasa document about a flying something and every military flight manually clearly say "flat non rotating earth"


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 10, 2022)

✂️ everything says flat


54 seconds · Clipped by Prophet 216 · Original video "200 Proofs Earth is Not a Spinning Ball (HD Remastered)" by Eric Dubay




youtube.com


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 11, 2022)

Everyone should take 2 minutes out of their day and know this!








Quick Share


Expired




linksharing.samsungcloud.com


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 11, 2022)

Quick Share


Expired




linksharing.samsungcloud.com


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 22, 2022)

Can anyone else second my experiences? The more clear the day, and intense the sun, the worse my phone works.

If you haven't noticed pay attention


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 22, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Can anyone else second my experiences? The more clear the day, and intense the sun, the worse my phone works.
> 
> If you haven't noticed pay attention


Switch to Verizon wireless. No problems, sunny or rainy.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 22, 2022)

Lol, I am on Verizon

With a $1600 phone


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 22, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Lol, I am on Verizon
> 
> With a $1600 phone


I dunno what to tell you then. My shit works great.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 22, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> The density of the water causes you to float.


The density of water certainly can make a human float if that person's density is less. " Large " body frames with minimal muscle mass and plenty of " non-muscle " ( lots of water displacement )can float like a cork . Lean , muscular adults and small non-corpulent children are much more dense , displace way less water and tend to go down much easier. There is a very sweet old woman that lives at end of lake .....she's a lovely old gal, built like a Volkswagen. I see her floating around on her back for hours ,she's like a buoy. I can only float well in the salty ocean ( different specific density )........yada-yada, yakity-yak.......sorry for rambling.....been sucking up the smoke as usual. You're absolute right , density is the key to floating !


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Jun 22, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> The Bermuda Triangle always intrigued me. Possibly heading out there next year.


That sounds like fun. But, take a ball of string with you so you can find your way out.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 22, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Density is a physical thing I can demonstrate and repeat every time with the same results. Gravity can not be demonstrated nor gives the same results consistently


How many times have you “stepped off” a roof? 
Asking for a friend.


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Jun 22, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> If the earth was flat, I should easily be able to see the rocky mountains from my balcony with a telescope. Unfortunately, I cannot..... therefore.......


If the earth was really flat would there be any mountains to see?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 22, 2022)

DancesWithWeeds said:


> That sounds like fun. But, take a ball of string with you so you can find your way out.


I’m going to leave a trail of ships tied together since breadcrumbs may not reliably float


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 22, 2022)

These are the only mountains I’ve been to... so it must be flat... and cold with all that blue.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 22, 2022)

DancesWithWeeds said:


> If the earth was really flat would there be any mountains to see?


Good point.


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Jun 22, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> These are the only mountains I’ve been to... so it must be flat... and cold with all that blue.
> View attachment 5153135


No mountains in Oklahoma but we do have the tallest hill in the world. It's ONE FOOT short of being one.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hey why don't you jump off a building for science....either you fly or u fall....welcome to gravity



Okay. Now what?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 22, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> How many times have you “stepped off” a roof?
> Asking for a friend.


Just once at the Volcom House,


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 22, 2022)

If the earth spins at 1000 mph, and a plane travels at the same speed, how do you not land at the same place you began?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 22, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> If the earth spins at 1000 mph, and a plane travels at the same speed, how do you not land at the same place you began?


Because gravity is pulling the plane too. Just because it's not touching the ground doesn't mean it's not affected by Earth's gravity. Kinda like how gravitational slingshots work.

You damn stoners need to smoke another one, 









Space Travel: How Do Gravitational Slingshots Work?


What is a gravitational assist maneuver or slingshot and how does it work? This question was originally answered on Quora by Paul Mainwood.




www.forbes.com


----------



## RIS (Jun 22, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Lol, I am on Verizon
> 
> With a $1600 phone


If that phone doesn't blow you every time you make a call, then it's not worth the $1600...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 22, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> Okay. Now what?
> 
> View attachment 5153226


That's from The Pick of Destiny isn't it, ?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 22, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> If the earth spins at 1000 mph, and a plane travels at the same speed, how do you not land at the same place you began?


When I jump.. I land in a different zip code. The world is a record player.


Europe, Asia, and the other 7/8ths of Africa is on side B. 
The North Pole is not located on the map anymore. The Earth was in a bit of a jam in Vegas & sold it to Russia. So check side B for that.


----------



## RIS (Jun 22, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> When I jump.. I land in a different zip code. The world is a record player.
> 
> View attachment 5153264
> Europe, Asia, and the other 7/8ths of Africa is on side B.
> The North Pole is not located on the map anymore. The Earth was in a bit of a jam in Vegas & sold it to Russia. So check side B for that.


I'm on his team.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 22, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> When I jump.. I land in a different zip code. The world is a record player.
> 
> View attachment 5153264
> 
> ...


side B on what version?


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 22, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Planes would never have to point up to climb in altitude. Just fly straingt, the earth rolls away from you on a ball if you just go straight. Actually you would have to start constantly flying down to not go to high and stay at a consistent height. Also, the earth rotates in a west to east direction supposedly at 1000 mph. Jumbo jets only do like 550 mph . So technically if you take off in a plane trying to fly east the ground under you should be running away from you because of rotation twice as fast as your flying. Your destination would come up from behind you not in front of you lol. But if you flew west you could be doing 1550 with your speed plus opposite rotation speed.
> 
> Um yeah
> 
> ...


So, explain why flying from Berlin to New York takes longer than flying from New York to Berlin?


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 22, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> So, explain why flying from Berlin to New York takes longer than flying from New York to Berlin?


You! Lol


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 22, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> View attachment 5153268side B on what version?





ProPheT 216 said:


> View attachment 5153268side B on what version?


You do realize that real images weren’t all captured from the same spot at the same time, right?
likewise, you do know what fake means, right?


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 22, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> You! Lol


Funny, but no: I am NOT the explanation.

There is one, but it’s not as pretty as me


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 22, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> You do realize that real images weren’t all captured from the same spot at the same time, right?
> likewise, you do know what fake means, right?


Yes,


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Jun 22, 2022)

This is a helium-filled balloon, in a vaccuum. Density within the chamber is uniform. Pressure/Buoyancy is omnidirectional. Why does the balloon fall? What mysterious unseen force could be causing the balloon to descend? Why doesn't it just stay floating, or move to the left or right or up? 







Eric Dubay, author of '200 Proofs', thinks a lot of things are fake, not just the globe but also evolution and the holocaust... but he does believe in Numerology and Telekinesis, and that Hitler wasn't all that bad: ERIC DUBAY WEBSITE


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> Okay. Now what?
> 
> View attachment 5153226


Either u live or die...choices..huh


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 23, 2022)

Another day, phone stopped working good at like 9 am with sun ramping up in intensity. Will get better at 9 pm.

I see people talking about this online now, the common though is throttling during the day. Verizon will even let you pay a premium and will ota patch your phone and add more bands to choose from. Lol. They called it priority service markup. Why would Verizon do that? Just another lie.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Jun 23, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Another day, phone stopped working good at like 9 am with sun ramping up in intensity. Will get better at 9 pm.
> 
> I see people talking about this online now, the common though is throttling during the day. Verizon will even let you pay a premium and will ota patch your phone and add more bands to choose from. Lol. They called it priority service markup. Why would Verizon do that? Just another lie.


Not really sure what you're getting at here...I don't think it has anything to do with the sun's intensity, but rather the fact that more people are awake and on their phones between 9 am and 9 pm...? Verizon's network has a lot of bandwidth but it's not infinite, and it costs them money to open up additional bands, or increase the power of the existing ones, so they pass that cost onto the consumer, because they are capitalists. As someone who works with cellular communications at my day job, this makes the most sense to me.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 23, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> The density of water certainly can make a human float if that person's density is less. " Large " body frames with minimal muscle mass and plenty of " non-muscle " ( lots of water displacement )can float like a cork . Lean , muscular adults and small non-corpulent children are much more dense , displace way less water and tend to go down much easier. There is a very sweet old woman that lives at end of lake .....she's a lovely old gal, built like a Volkswagen. I see her floating around on her back for hours ,she's like a buoy. I can only float well in the salty ocean ( different specific density )........yada-yada, yakity-yak.......sorry for rambling.....been sucking up the smoke as usual. You're absolute right , density is the key to floating !


Specific gravity not density....oops , sorry .


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 23, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Specific gravity not density....oops , sorry .


You need a hydrometer to test specific gravity. With that same tool you will figure out the final gravity. Then subtract the final gravity from the original specific gravity to figure ABV,


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Try the following:
> 
> Go to a readily available roof or other convenient place and take a step off.
> 
> If gravity is a bunch of b.s., you'll be levitating




.... Its not bs !


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## weedstoner420 (Jun 30, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


>


Dang, people really underestimate how enormous the earth actually is...70,000 feet (13 miles) is pretty high up, relatively speaking. Like, that's more than double the height of Mt Everest. But according to mainstream science, the earth is almost 8,000 miles in diameter, which is roughly 42,000,000 feet (million, not thousand). So if the earth was a ball 50 feet wide, that 70,000 foot high plane would only be 1 inch away from its surface. To me, it's not surprising that even from that far up, it still looks almost as flat as it does when you're standing on the ground.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Star Dog (Jul 14, 2022)

With the flat earth theory how do they explain the changing seasons and the changes in daylight hours?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 15, 2022)

They don't. It's a cult. They just believe.


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 15, 2022)

I think they prefer “biblical cosmology”…but no word yet as to crystal domes, etc.

Maybe Tennessee can pass a law retuning the earth to the center of the solar system


----------



## ooof-da (Jul 15, 2022)

you can see the curvature from the boat or from the shore so you don’t even need a boat lol. This dude was seriously telling me one time about how the earth is flat, gravity is fake, and mars/the moon/Hubble are all made up in Hollywood so we don’t pay attention to…then he ended the conversation?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## JetDro (Jul 15, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Let me add my fist subtopic that I feel every single person owes themselves due diligence to hear. Break it down if you have to, but don't argue untill you listen, look, and check for yourself!


You’ve got to be kidding me right ??

photos from space showin our planet are a hoax???
Omg 

done reading this dribble


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 15, 2022)

JetDro said:


> You’ve got to be kidding me right ??
> 
> photos from space showin our planet are a hoax???
> Omg
> ...


That's such a fact. Even admitted by nasa. Do so reading or look thru the thread


----------



## JetDro (Jul 15, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> That's such a fact. Even admitted by nasa. Do so reading or look thru the thread


Nope 
You need to join the real world


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 15, 2022)

*“It’s Easier to Fool People Than It Is to Convince Them That They Have Been Fooled.” – Mark Twain A.K.A. Samuel Langhorne Clemens*

I like the quote, the guys a farse tho. Was one thing his whole life then flipped for the money


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Jul 16, 2022)

“THE BIGER THE TRICK, THE OLDER THE TRICK, THE EASIER IT IS TO PULL.”

“YOU BELIEVE IT CAN’T BE THAT OLD, AND IT CAN’T BE THAT BIG FOR SO MANY PEOPLE TO HAVE FALLEN FOR IT.”

“EVENTUALLY WHEN THE OPPONENT IS CHALLENGED OR QUESTIONED, IT MEANS THE VICTIM’S INVESTMENT AND THUS, HIS INTELLIGENCE IS QUESTIONED. NOONE CAN ACCEPT THAT, NOT EVEN TO THEMSELVES.”


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 16, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> With the flat earth theory how do they explain the changing seasons and the changes in daylight hours?


Well, that’s all gawd’s will at work. Just ask them, I’m sure they saved the text


----------



## Er3 (Jul 16, 2022)

As Homer Simpson famously said..."HELP ME JEEBUS!!!"


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 17, 2022)

Hahaha, hahaha...


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 17, 2022)

^ If you think that's real, and not NASAshopped trickery, I just can't either...

Why is it that the so called james webb "space" telescope cannot simply turn around, point towards the "globe", focus the lenses, and take the most detailed picture (not pictures) of the whole earth in one shot ever. To prove that it's round once and for all. Seriously.. they can look at all the other planets, and galaxies far far away, but not the earth?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 17, 2022)

I just can't either ...

it's just too much to explain to the simple-minded.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 17, 2022)

100 times more powerful than the hubble, 1 million miles away from earth, and can't even point at the earth and take a picture, LOL!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Jul 17, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> 100 times more powerful than the hubble, 1 million miles away from earth, and can't even point at the earth and take a picture, LOL!


Learn to live with disappointment


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 17, 2022)

Explain this,


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 18, 2022)

All of the objects in space are flat. They all just face us with the full shot instead of the edge. We are flat too. We are 2D. 
The guy with the take a picture argument is killing it. Has you all beat. Demands Nasa prove it with a picture and denies NASA showing real photos. Woo hoo! I'll have it both ways too please.


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 18, 2022)

As soon as I get my spaceship up and running again I snap a few pics for ya


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 19, 2022)

The moon is flat. It is like a coin spinning on a slightly off vertical axis. We see that as the phases of the moon. So it only makes sense that everything else is flat too. The earth doesn't spin. We would be flung off.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 20, 2022)

The moon is a pinpoint reflection of negative energy, showing a x-ray of the realm. The sun is a pinpoint reflection of positive energy, showing a pilot light and burning gasses and providing heat


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 20, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> View attachment 5164092
> you can see the curvature from the boat or from the shore so you don’t even need a boat lol. This dude was seriously telling me one time about how the earth is flat, gravity is fake, and mars/the moon/Hubble are all made up in Hollywood so we don’t pay attention to…then he ended the conversation?


Lmafo


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 20, 2022)

The sun isn't the only actual source of light we see. 

Light is a product of sound anyway, not some chemical reaction coming from a ball of matter. The sun however is more like a tesla coil, and the atmosphere above us and in between is like a giant fluorescent tube (trapped in a dome so they say), full of gasses that react as the sun moves over it (in a big circular pattern that gets bigger and smaller (over and around the flat circular plane) throughout the year, which is what makes for the seasons BTW..) and excites it. Just like when you hold a bulb up to a tesla coil, or under the power lines. These gasses account for why we see different colors of the sunsets, because they put off different colors of light for each type that burns. All the types of gasses you see the science teachers lighting up in experiments/demonstrations are the same ones present in the atmosphere, and they produce the same colors just like they do in the sky. The sky is what is being charged up and emits the light we see, not the sun itself.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 20, 2022)

The stars aren't actual planetary suns either. There is no matter or objects in space, because there is no space. They are the product of sound too (gods word). Sonoluminescence to be exact. Look it up if you don't beLieve me, you can create your very own star in a jar with $1-200 worth of parts, proving light is a product of sound. They are pinpoints of focused frequencies that resonate within the firmament dome (which only light can pass through), creating the flickering cymatic patterns of light that we see. 

Just like in the bible, "god said let there be light". That means his word came first, before the light existed, which is proved via sonoluminesence expirements. When they talk about gods word, his voice, which is what god is (not some guy in the sky) they are reffering to the vibrations that are responsible for everything. Everything is a product of these vibrations, and the sacred geometry created from the different frequencies.

All the stars in the sky are a projection, because as the source (god, aka the sun) moves around, it reflects off of underground ruins that the ancients built, that are mostly under water and the ground now (my theory). Even covered in water and dirt, the are still very active, but not like they once were. 

The ruins resemble computer circuitry on a grand scale, like giant mother boards. Lidar is picking up entire underground networks that span entire continents and oceans, Everywhere you go in the world there are the same kinds of structures, some built right over the older ones, so it stands to reason that some superior race existed at some point and knew all about "gods word" and sacred geometry...


The elite space agencies are just a big hoax, to keep our heads in space via science fiction, so the elite can build equipment to go under the ground and water (and biohazrd suits, etc), trying to manipulate the ruins and find loot. All the employees and workers are duped, and think the product of their work is going into space, while they all watch a screen in a room together show a simulation as if it is. Undergound is where 90 percent of the resources they slave us for are going, while we fight over the remaining 10 percent up here.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 26, 2022)

Watch the first 20 minutes of this video. Your jaw is gonna be on the floor the whole time... after you get that fixed we can talk about it all. 






I'm begging everyone to watch, not trying to start a debate but fuel change for the better


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 26, 2022)

They are putting tranquilizer and benzodiazepenes into the synthetic fentynal dope now. Literally turns them into zombies! People smoking it up on foil in broad daylight, on every other street corner in the cities.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 26, 2022)

I have a friend in the last week let a girl in to use the phone, she broke down and begged for food and to shower so she let her. She overdosed in her bathroom and died


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 26, 2022)

The fda's own board votes 10 to 0 to disapprove almost every drug the fda still aproves. 220 million antidepressant prescriptions a year, with only 330 million people total!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 26, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> The moon is flat. It is like a coin spinning on a slightly off vertical axis. We see that as the phases of the moon. So it only makes sense that everything else is flat too. The earth doesn't spin. We would be flung off.


How does that explain a crescent shape?


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 26, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> How does that explain a crescent shape?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 26, 2022)

It's parallax. We are looking at that spinning coin through a soup of toxic gases that distort the pristine clean edges as god designed them. Only when we are pure, can we see the truth of the moon coin. I have seen deep into the coin purse of god. 
If you think I believe any of this shit, send me your money.


----------



## ooof-da (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 30, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Explain this,
> 
> View attachment 5165182


Polished turd..? There's abit under your thumbnail..


----------



## weedstoner420 (Jul 31, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> View attachment 5169883


But 89 + 9 + 2 = 100...?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 31, 2022)

THE EARTH IS USING TORNADOS TO MOVE RIVERS SINCE BEAVERS ARE MOSTLY GONE.


----------



## ooof-da (Jul 31, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> But 89 + 9 + 2 = 100...?


Sorry I was busy digging myself out of this big ice shelf at the edge of the planet. But yes +- 100


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 8, 2022)

Who gives a shit what Hunter Biden says. ...

Everyone is quick to dismiss the words of a person who's a known substance abuser, until it benefits their position.

Most of the time some crackhead says anything, people are like "yeah uhh huh, whatever crackie". But if it benefits your wackjob stance on something, you're all like "lOoK wUt He SeD". 

News flash; nobody fucking cares.


----------



## Antidote Man (Aug 10, 2022)

the earth is flat. a giant dinner plate for the insects.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Aug 14, 2022)

@ 14:35 start paying attention






Why did you remove your post about post 111


----------



## weedstoner420 (Aug 15, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> @ 14:35 start paying attention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say the bowling ball/feather thing is intended to "prove gravity," nor that it has anything to do with buoyancy, but rather that it demonstrates the effect of air resistance. When an object falls, it hits air molecules on its way down, causing friction which slows its descent, to varying degrees depending on the object's mass and surface area. The feather falls slowly because it has a large surface area and small mass, so all those air molecules that it hits have a pretty significant effect.

When you remove the air molecules from the chamber, the only thing acting on the falling objects is gravity (or whatever you want to call the force that pulls them "down") so they both fall at the same rate. That's all, nothing to really prove or disprove gravity or anything other than air resistance.

No offense, but imo that guy doesn't really seem to have a solid grasp of physics...he over-simplifies or misinterprets a lot of concepts, and then his conclusion is that scientists have been wrong about them all along, or worse, deliberately deceiving us.

If you're looking for something that comes closer to "proving" gravity, there's an interesting experiment that you may know of by Henry Cavendish - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cavendish_experiment - which demonstrates the gravitational attraction between two masses, independent of earth's gravity. It's a pretty ingenious setup, you should check it out if you haven't already...


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Aug 15, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> I wouldn't say the bowling ball/feather thing is intended to "prove gravity," nor that it has anything to do with buoyancy, but rather that it demonstrates the effect of air resistance. When an object falls, it hits air molecules on its way down, causing friction which slows its descent, to varying degrees depending on the object's mass and surface area. The feather falls slowly because it has a large surface area and small mass, so all those air molecules that it hits have a pretty significant effect.
> 
> When you remove the air molecules from the chamber, the only thing acting on the falling objects is gravity (or whatever you want to call the force that pulls them "down") so they both fall at the same rate. That's all, nothing to really prove or disprove gravity or anything other than air resistance.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 15, 2022)

Eric Dubay is a yoga teacher, not an authority on physics or the shape of the planets. All of this stuff has been debunked in the previous FE thread.


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Aug 15, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> @ 14:35 start paying attention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Utter abject bullshit. The Nazi still couldn't explain why stuff falls in a vacuum.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Aug 15, 2022)

MedicinalMyA$$ said:


> Utter abject bullshit. The Nazi still couldn't explain why stuff falls in a vacuum.


Obviously your listening and reading skills aren't what they used 2 be


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 16, 2022)

Just lost a few more IQ points reading this thread. Got to cut this out or I'll get so stupid I'll start thinking this shit is real and sound as nutso as the OP.



I know the earth isn't round because my friend Elon took me for a ride in his top secret moon rocket and we took a picture for ourselves!


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 16, 2022)

100% of flat earth believers lose sleep over night when they can’t prove their point. Your so focused on proving this bullshit in your favor. You don’t even know what the fucks really going on. You don’t know much about physics. Then you Started a thread. To not argue. Then post flat earth shit.

you get the giant asshole award. All this proves is who like to argue about DUMB SHIT


and who’s the asshole that said hitler wasn a bad person and the haulacaust is fake. I have family from that shit. Shut your mouth. Lmfao. You don’t know shit. We’re in a site. That blows youtube growers out the water. And you bring in YouTube Astrophysics into play. Kudos mr all Peace. And kudo to your god bless in post one. Even tho your a flathead.


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Aug 16, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Obviously your listening and reading skills aren't what they used 2 be


Perhaps you'd care to explain it.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 16, 2022)

MedicinalMyA$$ said:


> Perhaps you'd care to explain it.


My listening and reading skills are on point. Change my mind.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Aug 16, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> My listening and reading skills are on point. Change my mind.


I can't change your mind or convince you of anything. Revelation and awakening has to come on your own time from your own puzzle pieces you fit together. Has to come.from.your own searching. Everything i say in here I beleive to be true, but am always learning myself. Bless ya man


----------



## weedstoner420 (Aug 16, 2022)

?? The Cavendish experiment can still be repeated today, you can look it up on YouTube even...

Has Dubya actually done any empirical tests to back up his claims? Or is it all just thought experiment type stuff? A lot of the things he says reveal that he doesn't fully grasp all of the scientific principles involved, or maybe he is deliberately misrepresenting them. The way he presents everything sounds "smart" and "logical," but his ideas only make sense if you don't understand the subject in the first place. I can provide some examples if you would like...

Overall, he seems to think very highly of his own intelligence relative to others, and believes he can intuit correct answers about things that centuries of scientific study have somehow gotten wrong. To me, that seems more like a cult leader/fake spiritual guru mentality, someone who just wants to inflate their own ego and gain weak-minded followers who don't know any better, not someone who is actually curious and seeking knowledge and a deeper understanding of how the world works.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 16, 2022)

If you havent learned by now, you can basically get people to believe anything is true through youtube videos.


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 16, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> If you havent learned by now, you can basically get people to believe anything is true through youtube videos.


Some people.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 16, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> I wouldn't say the bowling ball/feather thing is intended to "prove gravity," nor that it has anything to do with buoyancy, but rather that it demonstrates the effect of air resistance. When an object falls, it hits air molecules on its way down, causing friction which slows its descent, to varying degrees depending on the object's mass and surface area. The feather falls slowly because it has a large surface area and small mass, so all those air molecules that it hits have a pretty significant effect.
> 
> When you remove the air molecules from the chamber, the only thing acting on the falling objects is gravity (or whatever you want to call the force that pulls them "down") so they both fall at the same rate. That's all, nothing to really prove or disprove gravity or anything other than air resistance.
> 
> ...



So gravity pulls everything at the same rate, regardless of size or density, but only when oxygen molecules aren't in the way?


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 16, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> So gravity pulls everything at the same rate, regardless of size or density, but only when oxygen molecules aren't in the way?


Not just oxygen but everything else that makes up our atmosphere. Air resistance is a thing.


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 16, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> ^ If you think that's real, and not NASAshopped trickery, I just can't either...
> 
> Why is it that the so called james webb "space" telescope cannot simply turn around, point towards the "globe", focus the lenses, and take the most detailed picture (not pictures) of the whole earth in one shot ever. To prove that it's round once and for all. Seriously.. they can look at all the other planets, and galaxies far far away, but not the earth?


Why do you say they can't?


----------



## weedstoner420 (Aug 16, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> So gravity pulls everything at the same rate, regardless of size or density, but only when oxygen molecules aren't in the way?


If you drop an object in a vacuum, it will accelerate towards the center of the earth at 9.8 m/s^2. 

If the object is moving through a gas or liquid, its acceleration will be slowed down or stopped completely because of friction between the object and the molecules making up that gas or liquid. 

If the object is also less dense than the gas or liquid, at some point (possibly right after you let it go) it will slow to a stop (or not start to fall at all), and start to rise. In a vacuum though, every object falls, because every object is denser than a vacuum.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 16, 2022)

What if the item that you are dropping inside of a vacuum chamber is another smaller vacuum chamber, that also contains another smaller vacuum chamber, inside of another micro vacuum chamber?


----------



## weedstoner420 (Aug 16, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> What if the item that you are dropping inside of a vacuum chamber is another smaller vacuum chamber, that also contains another smaller vacuum chamber, inside of another micro vacuum chamber?


Are the other chambers made out of anything, or...?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 16, 2022)

All the same materials, just scaled down. Would each chamber (inside the main chamber) fall at 9.8 m/s^2?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 16, 2022)

As in, you evacuate a small chamber the size of a grape and stick it into a chamber the size of a baseball, seal the baseball chamber and stick it into a basketball, and so on, and so forth.

Until you are in a chamber the size of a house. 

I suppose you could use metal, so you could hold them all up at the same time with a large electro magnet, and then flip a switch and let them drop. 

Would they all fall at the same speed, or would there be a chain reaction, where one chamber hits the bottom of the chamber it is in first?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 16, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> As in, you evacuate a small chamber the size of a grape and stick it into a chamber the size of a baseball, seal the baseball chamber and stick it into a basketball, and so on, and so forth.
> 
> Until you are in a chamber the size of a house.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter how many chambers you want to put into each other. They will all be equal. You can't remove more air when the air has already been removed, if that makes any sense. I'm high,


----------



## weedstoner420 (Aug 16, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> As in, you evacuate a small chamber the size of a grape and stick it into a chamber the size of a baseball, seal the baseball chamber and stick it into a basketball, and so on, and so forth.
> 
> Until you are in a chamber the size of a house.
> 
> ...


Same speed. Is this a joke?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 16, 2022)

Like this. Held up by a magnet, until you flip the switch. Say the circular chambers were scaled perfectly. 50% bigger than the one inside. Would each circular one hit the bottom of the next bigger one surrounding it at the same time? Or would there be a delayed reaction of some kind?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 16, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5182252 Like this. Held up by a magnet, until you flip the switch. Say the circular chambers were scaled perfectly. 50% bigger than the one inside. Would each circular one hit the bottom of the next bigger one surrounding it at the same time? Or would there be a delayed reaction of some kind?


----------



## weedstoner420 (Aug 16, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5182252 Like this. Held up by a magnet, until you flip the switch. Say the circular chambers were scaled perfectly. 50% bigger than the one inside. Would each circular one hit the bottom of the next bigger one surrounding it at the same time? Or would there be a delayed reaction of some kind?


I know what you're describing. If there's no air, why wouldn't they all fall at the same speed/formation?


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## ooof-da (Aug 25, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


>


I’m not sure what to think about this clip. I mean if I woke up tomorrow and found out the earth was actually flat I would “care” about that? Wouldn’t you “care” if Elon invited you up and you found out it’s actually round?


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 25, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> I’m not sure what to think about this clip. I mean if I woke up tomorrow and found out the earth was actually flat I would “care” about that? Wouldn’t you “care” if Elon invited you up and you found out it’s actually round?


Yeah. If I went up and saw it flat. I’d be pretty fuckin pissed lmao


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 25, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Yeah. If I went up and saw it flat. I’d be pretty fuckin pissed lmao


Id be more pissed if I found out that the earth wasn't the center of the universe.


----------



## ooof-da (Aug 25, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Id be more pissed if I found out that the earth wasn't the center of the universe.


I don’t think we would have miss universe if we weren’t in the middle. fuck it what elons number I’ll call him and get us all a ride and settle this shit lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 25, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> I don’t think we would have miss universe if we weren’t in the middle. fuck it what elons number I’ll call him and get us all a ride and settle this shit lol


It won't matter. They'll just say it must be an optical illusion.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 25, 2022)

The new CGI moon missions should be interesting!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 25, 2022)

NASA’s Artemis I Moon Mission Is ‘Go’ for Launch


The U.S. is preparing to send astronauts to the moon for the first time in 50 years




www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 25, 2022)

Are there really people out there that believe the Earth is flat?


----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 25, 2022)

Don’t feed the monster. They’re fucking people out they’re that believe they are a bear and worship fucking fictional movie characters.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Aug 25, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Don’t feed the monster. They’re fucking people out they’re that believe they are a bear and worship fucking fictional movie characters.


So you're doubting I'm a panda then  ?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 25, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Don’t feed the monster. They’re fucking people out they’re that believe they are a bear and worship fucking fictional movie characters.


Well.. I would encourage them to review the number of ships that have fallen off the edge.... some people are so fucking stupid. Shaquille ..or however you spell his name even believes the earth is flat because he flew to AUS and did't see the curvature of the Earth.... dude, the Earth is a big place. Your'e not gonna see a globe at 36,000 ft. How does he think the days happen? He said that the Earth even isn't spinning because his lake water hasn't shifted.... we are spinning at 1000 mph, and it's been stable.... fuck this guy.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 25, 2022)

Somebody asked me one time "why dosen't the ocean water free float", ... ummm gravity, density, it's fucking science for christ's sake.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 25, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Somebody asked me one time "why dosen't the ocean water free float", ... ummm gravity, density, it's fucking science for christ's sake.


Why is the sky blue?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 25, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Why is the sky blue?


Because like grow lights, the sun has more of a blue spectrum when bounced off of the Earth, and it reflects off of the atmosphere like a mirror. 2/3rds of the Earth is Ocean.. so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 25, 2022)

But... if the earth was flat, and not spinning, why wouldn't we have the same weather and seasons every year? It tilts on it's axis every year creating winter, fall, summer and spring. The stupidity amongst these "flat Earthers" just blows my mind. Why do the days get shorter? Axis tilt from a spinning spherical Earth... case closed.


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Aug 26, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> But... if the earth was flat, and not spinning, why wouldn't we have the same weather and seasons every year? It tilts on it's axis every year creating winter, fall, summer and spring. The stupidity amongst these "flat Earthers" just blows my mind. Why do the days get shorter? Axis tilt from a spinning spherical Earth... case closed.


Flat Earthers claim gravity 'ís fake' and that it is actually density and buoyancy. They also claim when objects fall in a vacuum, it is because the object is denser than nothing. When asked why it always falls towards Earth and not in any other direction, their answer is that stuff just goes down. 

I would like to hear a flat Earther's take on Gravitropism.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 26, 2022)

This craft reached an altitude of 55,100ft at 17:36


----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 26, 2022)

I believe that one gentleman quoted Shaquille O’Neal as scientific fact this is what’s wrong with every thing did you guys know That not only is the earth flat but so are my balls.


----------



## ooof-da (Aug 26, 2022)

I ran into a guy downtown and he was a flat-earther. He was explaining this theory and how he came to this conclusion. It was mostly about fake friction, fake gravity, and government conspiracy theories and something about an experiment where he filled a trough with water and put a level on it and it was dead flat. I was like do you think if there was an ice shelf around the edge of a disc we are on we wouldn’t go explore it, mine it, and probably have theme parks exploiting it? But in the end it really was about how god and science can’t co-exist.


----------



## ooof-da (Aug 26, 2022)

I would like to hear a flat Earther's take on Gravitropism.
[/QUOTE]

too much CalMag


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2022)

Frisbee Earth all over again


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 26, 2022)

I'd like to shoot all these flat fuckers into space in one big ship and just let 'em float out there in orbit for a few days while their oxygen runs out.

This way they can all look down at the earth and say "damn, what the fuck was I thinking??" while the oxygen ran out and they all died.

because science, ya know


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 26, 2022)

The fact that a yoga teacher (Eric Dubay) is constantly being cited as an authority on Flat Earth says everything you need to know about the flat earth crowd.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 26, 2022)

Several hobbyists and students have already photographed earths curve in homemade weather balloons with regular point and shoot cameras (non-fisheye) like this gu

__
https://flic.kr/p/6rXHGe


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 26, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Several hobbyists and students have already photographed earths curve in homemade weather balloons with regular point and shoot cameras (non-fisheye) like this gu
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6rXHGe


Fake. Shadows and reflections don't line up. Nice try.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 26, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Fake. Shadows and reflections don't line up. Nice try.


SOooooo.... you think the Earth is flat?


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 26, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Fake. Shadows and reflections don't line up. Nice try.


Lulz, what isn’t lining up for you here? The guy has all his experiments documented on his Flickr. Several high school students have also done similar experiments but not one flat earther has never attempted anything similar themselves…


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 26, 2022)

No way.. not round either. That's why no one can prove its flat or round. Unless you got a pic you took yourself, then sorry I don't beLieve you.. That go's for flat eartherners too. None of you are high ranking free masons, like all those that supposedly went to the moon, so you'll never know the real truth.

If anyone actually posted true information, they would disappear by the end of the day, by men in black uniforms. Agents. It would be scrubbed in a heart beat, after being red flagged right away, because you guys are trained to say the right words online that alert them to someones awareness.All your computers would crash, etc.

Its more like a simulation, an electromagnetic realm. 

After all, your eyeballs are just like camera lenses, that have to transport the signal to your brain, which is a receiver. Everything operates based on different frequencies, and all is a product of the source of this resonance, AKA gods word. The way a flower grows, is just like the sacred geometry patterns that are created from the vibrations, which are part of a grand program of perfect design. Perfect balance, at all times.

Every night you have a dream, you FEEL, SMELL, SEE, and HEAR what you are experiencing, and is a perfect reminder of how it works, and a direct connection to the source. Its the same thing when you are "awake", just that the signal is boosted. 

The more in tune with god AKA the source you are (by literally shutting off your thoughts as long ass possible), the more you start having such vivid dreams, as if they are downloads, that unlock the answers to all the secrets you could ever dream of. You get in the flow, and literally have super human abilities, that can't really be explained. You have to experience it for yourself, and make the ultimate sacrifices in order to unlock the higher dimensions.

When you get to these higher dimensions, you learn lessons that you can take into the dream world every night, and be able to face all your fears when the time comes. 

It is my belief that the more more negative energy you transmute into positive, the more you will be prepared for what happens after death. I am convinced we all will be stuck in our dream worlds, the ones we've been creating all along. The more nightmares we created.. as in the more evil we were, the worse off it will be. Imagine never being able to wake up from a nightmare! Sound's like hell to me.

Now.. Imagine being so lucid, you can create or do anything you want. Anytime a monster shows up, you remembered that download from the source, and it immediately causes a sword to materialize, so you can slay the beast for good, and never be afraid again. You remember everything about what your dreams taught you, and never get in a bad situation like that. Sounds a lot like heaven!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 26, 2022)

At any given time, roughly half the population are asleep. Their dreams they are creating are what is projecting the real world "matrix" to those that are awake, and vice versa. Those that are awake, are also influencing those that are asleep at the same time.

People that are out of tune (circadian rhythms if you will), and not living in perfect symbiosis with nature, and appreciating the designer, are causing a major imbalance as it would appear. The truth though is that everything is equally as good as it is evil, and that is the real secret... To appreciate everything, no matter how good or bad. Even if you were in misery, at least you got to take one single breath, and experience life for a single second, and that is so amazing.

Somewhere, somehow.. whatever you think someone is doing wrong to you personally.. it's being made up for in a good way, but we don't often enough stop to meditate and find out what it is we are supposed to be doing about it...


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 26, 2022)

By that logic, you cant prove anything contained in your wall of text is even true....including your concept of "God."


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 26, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Lulz, what isn’t lining up for you here? The guy has all his experiments documented on his Flickr. Several high school students have also done similar experiments but not one flat earther has never attempted anything similar themselves…


What about Mad Mike Hughes? He tried to fly a homemade rocket to prove it was flat once and for all, but they shot him down on his way up. Lol!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 26, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> By that logic, you cant prove anything contained in your wall of text is even true....including your concept of "God."


Truth!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 26, 2022)

I quit trying to prove anything to anyone. I have "nothing" to prove. Also.. don't expect anyone to believe anything I say, because expectations are the root of all disappointments


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 26, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I quit trying to prove anything to anyone. I have "nothing" to prove. Also.. don't expect anyone to believe anything I say, because expectations are the root of all disappointments


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 27, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> No way.. not round either. That's why no one can prove its flat or round. Unless you got a pic you took yourself, then sorry I don't beLieve you.. That go's for flat eartherners too. None of you are high ranking free masons, like all those that supposedly went to the moon, so you'll never know the real truth.
> 
> If anyone actually posted true information, they would disappear by the end of the day, by men in black uniforms. Agents. It would be scrubbed in a heart beat, after being red flagged right away, because you guys are trained to say the right words online that alert them to someones awareness.All your computers would crash, etc.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the slow response... literally in the middle of harvest. I found your response interesting (most of it). The science that the Earth is round is pretty profound. I've lived in the country for years, and I often watch the night sky, and see it's changes by the hour. Everything science has taught us about the Sun, Earth, and Planets are true. I can see it happen everyday, and throughout the year. So, let's just assume that the Earth is not flat. 
The conscious and subconscious mind do have connections I believe. I can have a dream about some off the wall thing, and remember back from yesterday and have an event muddled in there somewhere, or.. something totally random. I remember some of my dreams after I immediately wake up, but then they disappear from my memory shortly after I get up and around. The human brain is pretty amazing. There are people that can tap into it, and others... not so much. How does a person get 5 minutes to review and remember 500 digits, only to repeat them in correct order with no cheating or outside help?.... I watched a series on NetFlx that showed how people create stories to remember the numbers. So, 500 digits can be created into a storyline for them to repeat after only a few minutes to study them. How do some people have this ability, and others not? I have no idea.


----------



## Hieronymus (Aug 27, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> _Why is earth shaped like a Wendy’s patty tho? Makin me hangry. _


Cause God don't cut corners my man.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 27, 2022)

Hieronymus said:


> Cause God don't cut corners my man.


I have bumped into some individuals who are a few cards short of a deck. God definitely cut corners a few times in his day.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 27, 2022)

... and let me just add to this. Shaquille says he can't see his lake moving back and forth, therefore.. we are not spinning at 1000 mph. Well, when you get on the HWY and accelerate to 70mph, your drink is going to shift and the level will lean back till you hit 70mph. After that, you do not feel the lateral G force, neither does your drink... it's settled and adjusted to 70mph. Even in an airplane, you feel that G force and lateral movement till you reach level flight at 535mph, and you can set you drink on the fold down table and it's stable. (as long as you're not in some stupid crazy turbulence).This is also why it takes longer to get to the West than East in an airplane. East, you are going against the spin of the Earth, West.. you are chasing it. .. this is super low orbit mind you, so the aircraft is not chasing 1000mph because it's still "in the atmosphere", and going against the jet stream...but it does take longer to fly West.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Aug 27, 2022)

This Physics prof has a nice little series to try to dumb it down in terms even the flattards can comprehend


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5187851


omg the turtle from numerous Stephen King stories!! I knew it was real


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 27, 2022)

You know how I know the earth is flat?

Cause yo momma so fat she fell off her front porch and broke a hole right thru the earth and into outer space.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 27, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> You know how I know the earth is flat?
> 
> Cause yo momma so fat she fell off her front porch and broke a hole right thru the earth and into outer space.


Yawn!!


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 27, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Yawn!!


damnit


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2022)

Basketballs are flat


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 28, 2022)

The universe is flat.


----------



## buckaclark (Aug 28, 2022)

Patriot footballs are flat


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 28, 2022)

buckaclark said:


> Patriot footballs are flat


No cheating!!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 28, 2022)

Artemis rocket launch soon. 50 years ago they sent guys to play golf on the moon, drive buggies around like it was no big deal. Here we are now , with the most advanced tech, and yet we have to send a mannequin up to make sure its safe first... because.. somehow they decided to destroy the technology, and lose a bunch of footage of the greatest achievements of all time? They can spend a trillion dollars to fly over the moon with CGI footage, while people are starving to death? I just can't understand..


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 28, 2022)

I mean, this is it, isn't it? The pivotal point in which flat earthers can no longer deny that it isn't round. In a few years when they send people up, surely they will be on twitter and facebook the whole time, with a perfect signal back to earth. It will be undeniable, right?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 28, 2022)

The Earth is round. End of story.


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Aug 28, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Artemis rocket launch soon. 50 years ago they sent guys to play golf on the moon, drive buggies around like it was no big deal. Here we are now , with the most advanced tech, and yet we have to send a mannequin up to make sure its safe first... because.. somehow they decided to destroy the technology, and lose a bunch of footage of the greatest achievements of all time? They can spend a trillion dollars to fly over the moon with CGI footage, while people are starving to death? I just can't understand..


Did We Lose the Technology to Go to the Moon?

Moon landing: NASA chief admits why Apollo 11-era technology cannot land on the Moon

How did NASA lose a complete library of data and film footage of the "1st Moon Landing"?

Apollo Image Archive

Moon landing tapes got erased, NASA admits


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 28, 2022)

I do question sometimes why we never went back. However, we have Hubble and Webb video that shows every other Planet rotating as a spherical object. As an armature photographer and previously a telescope owner, I can tell you that other planets are round.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 28, 2022)

If the astro'nots can't bring their eyephones (and the excuse is it weighs too much, when they could lug ancient heavy radios back then).. i'm really gonna have some questions. Nah not really, there is no question to me, that its all hocus pocus. I seen pictures of the 50 ft diameter moon model they used to film all that BS 50+ years ago...Literally slowing the footage down 50% to look like the buggy was floating around, lol! It's funny how the more our computer graphics hardware advances, so does the composite images they give us. None of the high powered telescopes aren't hardwired to the internet\super computers, where everything is programmed into them.

As a matter of fact.. I know the rocket hasn't launched yet, but can you guys just go ahead and start explaining now why the video's we'll be getting sometime after weeks of rendering look fake af, cgi bullshit. Explain why there is no camera hooked up the the artemis, that stays locked onto earth the entire time, so they can make a timelapse video of the entire missions POV towards earth..? 

Just explain now, because I can already tell the future, and there will be thousands of sceptics pointing out how rediculous people would be to believe it.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> If the astro'nots can't bring their eyephones (and the excuse is it weighs too much, when they could lug ancient heavy radios back then).. i'm really gonna have some questions. Nah not really, there is no question to me, that its all hocus pocus. I seen pictures of the 50 ft diameter moon model they used to film all that BS 50+ years ago...Literally slowing the footage down 50% to look like the buggy was floating around, lol! It's funny how the more our computer graphics hardware advances, so does the composite images they give us. None of the high powered telescopes aren't hardwired to the internet\super computers, where everything is programmed into them.
> 
> As a matter of fact.. I know the rocket hasn't launched yet, but can you guys just go ahead and start explaining now why the video's we'll be getting sometime after weeks of rendering look fake af, cgi bullshit. Explain why there is no camera hooked up the the artemis, that stays locked onto earth the entire time, so they can make a timelapse video of the entire missions POV towards earth..?
> 
> Just explain now, because I can already tell the future, and there will be thousands of sceptics pointing out how rediculous people would be to believe it.


You need therapy or a straight jacket in a padded room. You’ve lost it bud


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> If the astro'nots can't bring their eyephones (and the excuse is it weighs too much, when they could lug ancient heavy radios back then).. i'm really gonna have some questions. Nah not really, there is no question to me, that its all hocus pocus. I seen pictures of the 50 ft diameter moon model they used to film all that BS 50+ years ago...Literally slowing the footage down 50% to look like the buggy was floating around, lol! It's funny how the more our computer graphics hardware advances, so does the composite images they give us. None of the high powered telescopes aren't hardwired to the internet\super computers, where everything is programmed into them.
> 
> As a matter of fact.. I know the rocket hasn't launched yet, but can you guys just go ahead and start explaining now why the video's we'll be getting sometime after weeks of rendering look fake af, cgi bullshit. Explain why there is no camera hooked up the the artemis, that stays locked onto earth the entire time, so they can make a timelapse video of the entire missions POV towards earth..?
> 
> Just explain now, because I can already tell the future, and there will be thousands of sceptics pointing out how rediculous people would be to believe it.


How will you tell they look fake, when you've never seen the real thing, in person? How do you even make that comparison?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 29, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> You need therapy or a straight jacket in a padded room. You’ve lost it bud


Straight jacket and padded room. He's beyond therapy now.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 29, 2022)

1 out of 10 people don't believe we actually went to the moon. That's almost a billion people. That's a lot of straight jackets


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> 1 out of 10 people don't believe we actually went to the moon. That's almost a billion people. That's a lot of straight jackets


link of this for proof plz, thx


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> 1 out of 10 people don't believe we actually went to the moon. That's almost a billion people. That's a lot of straight jackets


There's ~330 million people in America.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 29, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> There's ~330 million people in America.


I guess he's thinking the whole world. But his math still sucks


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 29, 2022)

Whats the statistic world wide then?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 29, 2022)

Last I heard it was 11 percent of millenials, and the US statistic was 5-6 percent or something.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> 1 out of 10 people don't believe we actually went to the moon. That's almost a billion people. That's a lot of straight jackets


Now your making shit up. So. Not only are you simple minded. Your a lair. Interesting


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Last I heard....................................................


I hear stuff too. Voices........................in my head


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2022)

Most people in the world did not exist when we first went there over 50 years ago. To someone that was it is utterly numbingly stupid.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Aug 29, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> I guess he's thinking the whole world. But his math still sucks


I'm sure he is, but I'm not interested in the rest of the world's opinion. They can do their own moon landing if they want to see for themselves.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 29, 2022)

52 Percent Of The British Public Think The Moon Landings Were Faked, Claims Survey


52 Percent Of The British Public Think The Moon Landings Were Faked, Claims Survey




www.iflscience.com













U.S. Moon Landing Was a Hoax, Half of Russians Believe


Poll also showed 36 percent believe aliens occasionally visit Earth.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 29, 2022)

So is it more like 2 out of 10? My bad..


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 29, 2022)

Lets say I made a poll here on RIU, "Do you believe NASA faked the moon landings?".. 3 options: 1. For sure. 2. Not sure. 3. No way, it was all real, they would never lie to us... what do you guys think the results would be? Would people with 6 troll accounts skew the results to much?


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Lets say I made a poll here on RIU, "Do you believe NASA faked the moon landings?".. 3 options: 1. For sure. 2. Not sure. 3. No way, it was all real, they would never lie to us... what do you guys think the results would be? Would people with 6 troll accounts skew the results to much?


Probably.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

And then the truth comes out. I wonder what the other 5 accounts are


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 29, 2022)

The mods would probably know, i'm sure they can tell when the same IP keeps logging on.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> The mods would probably know, i'm sure they can tell when the same IP keeps logging on.


Yeah most forums and even this one would only allow one account from one ip address unless they changed it.. when they ban you they block the ip.. you cant make a new account from it..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> The mods would probably know, i'm sure they can tell when the same IP keeps logging on.


Most socks have VPN's so the IP will be different.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Most socks have VPN's so the IP will be different.


Oh yeah.. im old school .. i forgot about vpn's


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Oh yeah.. im old school .. i forgot about vpn's


I don't have one, but it makes the connection more secure.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2022)

@PadawanWarrior what happened to your buddies two threads? Did they get deleted.. i cant find them..lol.. i was curious to see how many more people responded to that one cry baby thread about profiles


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> @PadawanWarrior what happened to your buddies two threads? Did they get deleted.. i cant find them..lol.. i was curious to see how many more people responded to that one cry baby thread about profiles


He's not my buddy, lol. The dude's got a screw loose. I knew that shit wasn't gonna end well. I told him to drop it, but he couldn't help himself. Then he started talking about Politics and I knew the thread was toast, lol.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> He's not my buddy, lol. The dude's got a screw loose. I knew that shit wasn't gonna end well. I told him to drop it, but he couldn't help himself. Then he started talking about Politics and I knew the thread was toast, lol.


I know he's not your buddy.. lol.. 
So is that what happened to it.. i seen he was going on about cheeto face cocksuckers or something that was referecing trump supporters.. 
It went south after that? ( it was south when the thread started)..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I know he's not your buddy.. lol..
> So is that what happened to it.. i seen he was going on about cheeto face cocksuckers or something that was referecing trump supporters..
> It went south after that? ( it was south when the thread started)..


Ya, it's been deleted. I knew it was coming. I bailed on the thread after the Politics shit. I don't want to be associated with people like that. It makes me look bad,


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, it's been deleted. I knew it was coming. I bailed on the thread after the Politics shit. I don't want to be associated with people like that. It makes me look bad,


Same.. lol..


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

That weirdo that’s butt hurt people put a block on their profile and basically publicly asked to hack everyone’s account. Prolly the same troll here


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> That weirdo that’s butt hurt people put a block on their profile and basically publicly asked to hack everyone’s account. Prolly the same troll here


No one blocked him from their profiles.. he was bitching because he couldnt see peoples profiles because they were blocked to the public .. so he started a thread crying about it.. my profile is blocked to the public.. only people that can see it are the ones i let..
His bitch was these people ( myself included) are pussies that are just hiding their old posts that might make the look dumb or sound down... if the guy had a brain he would of known that he can see every post someone makes by using the search bar or by selecting the messages counter on anyones avatar..


----------



## mudballs (Aug 29, 2022)

I think that guy is no longer among the living...


----------



## ooof-da (Aug 29, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> That weirdo that’s butt hurt people put a block on their profile and basically publicly asked to hack everyone’s account. Prolly the same troll here


I’m glad the bad hackers hang out here on RIU.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2022)

mudballs said:


> I think that guy is no longer among the living...


Banned? Or did he get so stressed over not being able to access peoples profiles he ended him self?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2022)

ooof-da said:


> I’m glad the bad hackers hang out here on RIU.


I think hes buddies with them bad hackers.. if he's not one him self.. some of the things he was talking about on a different thread had my alarm bells going off..lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2022)

mudballs said:


> I think that guy is no longer among the living...


He was around at 1something this afternoon..


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> No one blocked him from their profiles.. he was bitching because he couldnt see peoples profiles because they were blocked to the public .. so he started a thread crying about it.. my profile is blocked to the public.. only people that can see it are the ones i let..
> His bitch was these people ( myself included) are pussies that are just hiding their old posts that might make the look dumb or sound down... if the guy had a brain he would of known that he can see every post someone makes by using the search bar or by selecting the messages counter on anyones avatar..


I know. 

“that weirdo thats butt hurt people put a block on their profile”


DrOgkush said:


> *That weirdo that’s butt hurt people put a block on their profile* and basically publicly asked to hack everyone’s account. Prolly the same troll here


----------



## mudballs (Aug 29, 2022)

Dont worry...another lunatic will be along shortly to entertain us...i saw someone talking about flat earth earlier somewhere


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Dont worry...another lunatic will be along shortly to entertain us...i saw someone talking about flat earth earlier somewhere


Same guy lmao


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 29, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I know the rocket hasn't launched yet, but can you guys just go ahead and start explaining now why the video's we'll be getting sometime after weeks of rendering look fake af, cgi bullshit.


The vids will only look fake to flat-earthers. 



Drop That Sound said:


> Explain why there is no camera hooked up the the artemis, that stays locked onto earth the entire time, so they can make a timelapse video of the entire missions POV towards earth..?


It's simple logic. NASA has better things to do than trying to prove reality to flat earthers. 

Any more dumb, disingenuous questions?


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## hillbill (Sep 1, 2022)

Fuck Tuck!


----------



## weedstoner420 (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm not gonna come out and say I'm 1000% sure the moon landing was real, but I do wonder, if it was a hoax, why that fact hasn't gained more traction over the years... Assuming it was faked:

- Has any other country attempted to fake a moon landing, either before or since the US did it?
- Has any other country's government expressed doubt or skepticism that it happened? 
- Has anyone credible claimed that they or someone they know were actually involved in the process of faking it?

If not, why not?


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 1, 2022)

If we faked a moon landing. Wouldn Russia find that shit out. It’s been 5-6 decades. No one can prove shit. Then they did a documentary attempting to fake the landing. It cost more to fake it. Then to actually send someone up. 

and please explain. What is there to gain here. We went to the moon. That’s it. No cancer curing agent orwas found. Just went to the moon for science. What the fuck would we gain for going. Or not going. It makes no difference. You conspiracy believing people make my brain hurt with your paranoia.
The type to look thru the blinds after a bowl of sativa. Annoying. Sit down and watch tv. Go to work. Focus on life like everyone else and enjoy it. Like everyone else. Or don’t. But your circle of friends is going to suck when your 80. 
Peace and bowls man. Relax


----------



## weedstoner420 (Sep 1, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


>


Sorry but I couldn't get past the first few minutes of the first video. Do they ever mention the military conflict between Russia and Ukraine in there? That's the main reason why there is currently an "energy shortage" in Europe - they stopped importing Russian gas because Russia is currently attacking one of their allies. No one is going back to the Dark Ages and there is no actual "energy shortage," European governments are just not giving money to Russia. It's a political move that has real-world implications for the citizens of Germany, Poland, etc.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 1, 2022)

Fuck Tuck


----------



## hillbill (Sep 1, 2022)

I did not vote for Hunter 
No one voted for Eric.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 7, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


>


Politics in the politics section only.


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 7, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Politics in the politics section only.


His shit has been removed. Just report it like I did


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## hillbill (Sep 12, 2022)

Frisbee Earth!
Beautiful Full and Round Moon this morning.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 27, 2022)

Hahahaha, haha!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 27, 2022)

Reference to post #1. Science describes reality.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 28, 2022)

So.. 

They build a rocket powered "space" ship to go back to the moon, that can probably withstand 1000+ mph winds, and from burning up when entering the outer atmosphere (what, do they just cancel the return back on future missions with a live crew because a little random hurricane weather too?), but they have to go put the big toy model rocket away again. Parade it back and forth with huge tank tracks a few more times.. before they launch it side ways so it lands in the ocean, or is blown to bits, where no ones watching...

What a sham! lol.

If a measly hurricane warning can stop a state of the art space ship from launching, I just can't..


----------



## hillbill (Sep 28, 2022)

Watched a satellite pass overhead as it orbited the round Earth about 5:30


----------



## hillbill (Sep 28, 2022)

Had Roxy(dog) out at 5:30.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 28, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> So..
> 
> They build a rocket powered "space" ship to go back to the moon, that can probably withstand 1000+ mph winds, and from burning up when entering the outer atmosphere (what, do they just cancel the return back on future missions with a live crew because a little random hurricane weather too?), but they have to go put the big toy model rocket away again. Parade it back and forth with huge tank tracks a few more times.. before they launch it side ways so it lands in the ocean, or is blown to bits, where no ones watching...
> 
> ...


Planes must be a sham too? A 747 has a maximum speed of 614 mph, but a category 4 hurricane is only like 140 mph wind. Oh the lies.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 28, 2022)

But if the globe earth is spinning around 1000 mph, and the wind is some how going with it, that means the wind in a category 4 is actually traveling much faster, more like 1500 mph in certain directions. Also, that means the 747 can technically fly over mach 2, according to the heliocentric theory.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Sep 28, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> But if the globe earth is spinning around 1000 mph, and the wind is some how going with it, that means the wind in a category 4 is actually traveling much faster, more like 1500 mph in certain directions. Also, that means the 747 can technically fly over mach 2, according to the heliocentric theory.


If you think that's fast, hang on tight because the earth is also moving in a circle around the sun at around 67,000 mph, which is like mach 80-something! It's amazing we don't all just fly off into space!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 28, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> If you think that's fast, hang on tight because the earth is also moving in a circle around the sun at around 67,000 mph, which is like mach 80-something! It's amazing we don't all just fly off into space!


That being said..... doesn't it kinda throw a monkey wrench into the flat earth theory?


----------



## weedstoner420 (Sep 28, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> That being said..... doesn't it kinda throw a monkey wrench into the flat earth theory?


Tbh, I think it comes down to whether or not you can believe something is true, if you can't directly observe it with your own eyes. That's what a lot of flat earth stuff seems to boil down to.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 28, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> Tbh, I think it comes down to whether or not you can believe something is true, if you can't directly observe it with your own eyes. That's what a lot of flat earth stuff seems to boil down to.


And for the most part, I agree, but when I can do experiments, and the results confirm it, I don’t actually need to see it, to believe it. 

I can't physically see my money in the bank, but I know it's still there.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 28, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> If you think that's fast, hang on tight because the earth is also moving in a circle around the sun at around 67,000 mph, which is like mach 80-something! It's amazing we don't all just fly off into space!


I you think that's fast.. the earth that is spinning at 1000mph around the sun that is going 66k mph, well.. the universe also is elliptically orbiting around the galaxy at +500k mph.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 28, 2022)

We are flying off into space, and the earth is a space ship, according to the theories you guys believe. Im sitting on my ass right now doing mach 700 through space, lol!

According to flat earth theories, there is a dome, and space doesn't exist, so not sure how flat earth has anything to do with falling off an edge or into space.. or why those gifs/memes even exist.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 28, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> And for the most part, I agree, but when I can do experiments, and the results confirm it, I don’t actually need to see it, to believe it.
> 
> I can't physically see my money in the bank, but I know it's still there.


Your money isn't in the bank, it was loaned out to other people. Go try to pull it all out right now, you'll see! It doesn't physically exist, and is a blip on the computer screen.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Sep 28, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> We are flying off into space, and the earth is a space ship, according to the theories you guys believe. Im sitting on my ass right now doing mach 700 through space, lol!
> 
> According to flat earth theories, there is a dome, and space doesn't exist, so not sure how flat earth has anything to do with falling off an edge or into space.. or why those gifs/memes even exist.


True, but your couch, house, the ground, and the air around you are also doing mach 700, and not accelerating or decelerating, so it doesn't actually feel like you're moving that fast, or at all...

And if there is a dome, how large is the dome? Even if no one has been to the edge, can we do some math, combined with empirical observation, to figure out how big it is?


----------



## weedstoner420 (Sep 28, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> And for the most part, I agree, but when I can do experiments, and the results confirm it, I don’t actually need to see it, to believe it.
> 
> I can't physically see my money in the bank, but I know it's still there.


Hey now, the earth may be flat and it may be round, but money is definitely 100% fake.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 28, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Your money isn't in the bank, it was loaned out to other people. Go try to pull it all out right now, you'll see! It doesn't physically exist, and is a blip on the computer screen.


I have. I don't keep a lot of money in the bank, and I can always withdrawn the full amount, but maybe that was a bad analogy, how about, right now I can't physically see my house, yet I know it's there.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 28, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> Hey now, the earth may be flat and it may be round, but money is definitely 100% fake.


True, but somehow it still exists.


----------



## Mechman60 (Sep 28, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> It's exhausting to try to share fundamental thoughts and pose queries to only be ridiculed by those that refuse to even look at what you put in their face. I would go crazy if I tried to argue everyone on an individual basis, instead i won't argue anyone. I am going to simply share information I feel in my heart need be shared, across a broad range of topics. All of what I post is truly what I beleive at that point. I am not making this thread to argue and won't. This thread is simply a place to share my thoughts on science and what's presented to me, vs what I experience and have personally come to beleive is more grounded in reality.
> 
> God bless


I tottaly get it. This forum has a ton of just straight up rude members. Reporting them is fruitless, I've tried.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 4, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Watched a satellite pass overhead as it orbited the round Earth about 5:30


It watched you too. How does that make you feel, having a peeping tom government spy or collaberate with "private companies" to spy on you ?
Same way they hire mercenaries to torture, waterboard or drone people, except they redact that shit or jail people for exposing it. 


Anyhow, Nasa is a money laundering operation and couldn't put a toy space ship on the roof of your house, much less get one to the moon.


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5206654


Gold colored tinfoil on the legs of the craft. Lol. Almost as good as a photo "on the moon" with the wind blowing a flag.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 4, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> It watched you too. How does that make you feel, having a peeping tom government spy or collaberate with "private companies" to spy on you ?
> Same way they hire mercenaries to torture, waterboard or drone people, except they redact that shit or jail people for exposing it.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, Nasa is a money laundering operation and couldn't put a toy space ship on the roof of your house, much less get one to the moon.


If be more worried about my phone, TV, computer. I don't do anything interesting, so go ahead and watch. I hate boring TV shows. 

So...... how do you think those satellites got up there?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 4, 2022)

At least I won’t be wearin one of them Tin Foil Hats!


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 4, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> If be more worried about my phone, TV, computer. I don't do anything interesting, so go ahead and watch. I hate boring TV shows.
> 
> So...... how do you think those satellites got up there?


I sometimes masturbate in a bigfoot suit, but other than that and occaisonallly scratching my hairy balls I'm kinda boring too. 

I think it's possible those satellites got up there using some kind of propulsion system sufficient to get them there. It's also possible they are a facade and some kind of an illusion. How would I know if I can't verify the info?


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 4, 2022)

hillbill said:


> At least I won’t be wearin one of them Tin Foil Hats!


They are quite comfortable and in a pinch can be re-repurposed back into kitchen duty if you need something to cover the brownies and the foil roll just ran out!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 4, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> I sometimes masturbate in a bigfoot suit, but other than that and occaisonallly scratching my hairy balls I'm kinda boring too.
> 
> I think it's possible those satellites got up there using some kind of propulsion system sufficient to get them there. It's also possible they are a facade and some kind of an illusion. How would I know if I can't verify the info?


Google maps is a pretty good indicator that satellites are flying overhead.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 4, 2022)

I believe a lot of visible “satellites” are actually Space junk.


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 4, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Google maps is a pretty good indicator that satellites are flying overhead.


Google maps are both good and bad.


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 4, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I believe a lot of visible “satellites” are actually Space junk.


On the other hand our entire world and all the living creatures on it could just be bacteria on an unimaginably huge beings rectum and those are stuck pieces of toilet paper circling around. 

I mean follow the bread crumbs maaan. A planet called Uranus ? Coincidence ?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 4, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> On the other hand our entire world and all the living creatures on it could just be bacteria on an unimaginably huge beings rectum and those are stuck pieces of toilet paper circling around.
> 
> I mean follow the bread crumbs maaan. A planet called Uranus ? Coincidence ?


I've often wondered the same, but I've never seen a diarrhea explosion of epic proportions, then again, maybe that was the big bang?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 4, 2022)

The satellites have suction cup wheels, and they are driving upside down across the 100% silicon firmament dome (not the places we bombed during operation fishbowl though), simple! 

Starlink is a bunch of them tethered together like a train.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> The satellites have suction cup wheels, and they are driving upside down across the 100% silicon firmament dome (not the places we bombed during operation fishbowl though), simple!
> 
> Starlink is a bunch of them tethered together like a train.


Suction cup wheels.........


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 4, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> The satellites have suction cup wheels, and they are driving upside down across the 100% silicon firmament dome (not the places we bombed during operation fishbowl though), simple!
> 
> Starlink is a bunch of them tethered together like a train.


How do you account for meteors?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 8, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> How do you account for meteors?


Oh I was hoping you'd ask!

The large craters are all sink holes mostly, where huge natural gas explosions happened under the ground.

There is nothing that other worldly about meteorite fragments found though. Same elements found all over the world, especially deep inside where we aren't allowed to know about. Sure, it is pretty cool to read about ancient swords/armor forged from it, and even desert glass pendants made from minerals that were melted upon impact at the site... https://www.revyuh.com/news/science-and-research/scientific-research/researchers-reveal-the-mystery-of-tutankhamuns-meteorite-dagger-wow-moment/


According to flat earth theory, the sun and moon are both inside the dome, so who is to say things don't get banged around a bit? Who says there aren't ancient objects within, let alone the amount of junk contained? We bombed the hell out of it after all.

And about the suction cup wheels, lol. I'm sure it would be more like mag lev light rails, etc. You get the idea though. Quickest way from one outer ice wall rim area of the earth to the other?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 8, 2022)

Why are there no craters with elongated shapes.. Or big meteorites sitting in the holes. The meteors must always come in at 90 degrees to make the crators perfectly round like that.. Look at the moon too, they are all perfectly round. Why is it that one couldn't come in from the side? Explain!:


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 8, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Oh I was hoping you'd ask!
> 
> The large craters are all sink holes mostly, where huge natural gas explosions happened under the ground.
> 
> ...


So, who built this gigantic dome, that encapsulates the sun, moon, and earth, if we've never been to space? And what about the planets in between?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 8, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Why are there no craters with elongated shapes.. Or big meteorites sitting in the holes. The meteors must always come in at 90 degrees to make the crators perfectly round like that.. Look at the moon too, they are all perfectly round. Why is it that one couldn't come in from the side? Explain!:


"The short answer is that *the energy involved in an impact is so huge that when the impactor hits the ground, it explodes like a bomb, rather than just denting the surface like a rock thrown into mud*. Explosions are generally symmetric, so the resulting crater from most impacts is circular."


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 8, 2022)

Why are impact craters always round? Most incoming objects must strike at some angle from vertical, so why don't the majority of impact sites have elongated, teardrop shapes?


Scientific American is the essential guide to the most awe-inspiring advances in science and technology, explaining how they change our understanding of the world and shape our lives.




www.scientificamerican.com





Google is your friend...

Also still wondering, how big is the dome? Has anyone measured its height or width? Or have some way of calculating it based on other observations?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 8, 2022)

I just wonder why some astronaut, somewhere on the planet, has not come clean on the Earth being flat.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 8, 2022)

Can you provide a video demonstration showing how it works on a smaller scale. Using a rail gun to blast something at an angle, etc?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 8, 2022)

I'm not friends with google though!


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 8, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Can you provide a video demonstration showing how it works on a smaller scale. Using a rail gun to blast something at an angle, etc?


Hmmm, I cannot. I wonder if anyone has tried that, it would be interesting to see...


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 8, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Can you provide a video demonstration showing how it works on a smaller scale. Using a rail gun to blast something at an angle, etc?


Do you really need a video demonstration? You can't just conceptualize it in your head?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 9, 2022)

I'm trying to, but I just can't. If it had that much energy, it would literally suck space into the earth with it, and therefor.. there would be no explosion, because explosions don't happen in space.


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 9, 2022)

Schiller (crater) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 9, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Why are there no craters with elongated shapes.. Or big meteorites sitting in the holes. The meteors must always come in at 90 degrees to make the crators perfectly round like that.. Look at the moon too, they are all perfectly round. Why is it that one couldn't come in from the side? Explain!:


There certainly are elongated craters, but they are rare since it requires an almost perfectly horizontal angle in relation to the surface of impact.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 9, 2022)

In all seriousness though, I would like to know if anyone knows how big the dome is...


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 9, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> In all seriousness though, I would like to know if anyone knows how big the dome is...


Those secrets were forever lost when the last of the overlord aliens departed from Giza, Egypt (these were the aliens that constructed the dome, in addition to the pyramids, not the anal probing-bastards that came later, we all agree those guys suck)


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 9, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> In all seriousness though, I would like to know if anyone knows how big the dome is...


He said a dome, and a dome would imply hemispherical, roughly half a circle. The bottom of the dome, would have to be grounded, in order for it to work. No way he's fitting the sun, moon, earth, and the planets in between.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 9, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> He said a dome, and a dome would imply hemispherical, roughly half a circle. The bottom of the dome, would have to be grounded, in order for it to work. No way he's fitting the sun, moon, earth, and the planets in between.


I'm thinking of it like "the universe" assuming there is only one universe - we have no idea what exists outside of it, and it might be incredibly huge, and the bedrock below us might just extend infinitely.

Round-earth scientists have calculated the size of earth, the sun, other planets, solar system, other stars and galaxies, etc, how far apart they are and how fast they are moving relative to each other, and even approximately how big the entire universe is. Nobody has put a tape measure around these things, they've used mathematical equations to figure them out. 

Do flat-earth scientists have even a rough idea of how big the dome is? Or does it just stop at "it's a really big dome"?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 9, 2022)

"The crater rim is well-defined, with a terraced inner wall and a slight outer rampart. At the southeastern end, a smaller crater is connected to Schiller by a wide valley. Most of the crater floor is flat, most likely due to lava flooding. "

More than one crater, and flat because of "lava". See, just another volcanic natural gas implosion sinkhole.

Look at pictures of other volcanic craters, like crater lake. They have little islands just like the ones on the moon do.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 9, 2022)

There are no planets inside, or stars. Planets and stars don't exist. What you see as planets\stars\galaxies\etc are either CGI fakery, or if you have a decent scope.. you can make out what are the focal points of certain frequencies, which appear as a cymatic standing wave patterns, which are being projected onto the inside of the dome like a huge map (coming from ancient structures covered in earth, but still functional). Its called sonoluminescence, and you can create your very own star in a jar with less than a few hundred dollars worth of parts. If you get technical enough, or scaled up high enough, you could replicate the planets in the same way, even the rings like saturn has.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 9, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> There are no planets inside, or stars. Planets and stars don't exist. What you see as planets\stars\galaxies\etc are either CGI fakery, or if you have a decent scope.. you can make out what are the focal points of certain frequencies, which appear as a cymatic standing wave patterns, which are being projected onto the inside of the dome like a huge map (coming from ancient structures covered in earth, but still functional). Its called sonoluminescence, and you can create your very own star in a jar with less than a few hundred dollars worth of parts. If you get technical enough, or scaled up high enough, you could replicate the planets in the same way, even the rings like saturn has.


So who built this dome? Can't be humans. We can't even figure out how the Pyramids were built. You say the sun, moon, and earth are inside. How big is this dome? How big is the sun, moon, and earth? Cgi? We barely have good enough cgi for movies.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 9, 2022)

Yeah but still, how big is it? Assuming all the land area we have mapped out being a few tens of thousands of miles from end to end, it must be at least that far across. But does it stop there? Does it stretch out to infinity? Is there some wall somewhere that for some reason we can't climb/cross to see what's on the other side? If so, how far away is that barrier?

Round-earth models go into at least this level of detail about the structure and size of the earth and the solar system, why do flat-earth models lack the same level of detail?


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 9, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> Yeah but still, how big is it? Assuming all the land area we have mapped out being a few tens of thousands of miles from end to end, it must be at least that far across. But does it stop there? Does it stretch out to infinity? Is there some wall somewhere that for some reason we can't climb/cross to see what's on the other side? If so, how far away is that barrier?
> 
> Round-earth models go into at least this level of detail about the structure and size of the earth and the solar system, why do flat-earth models lack the same level of detail?


Because when they try and build that model they run into the same problem every time realizing they’re fucking idiots.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 9, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Because when they try and build that model they run into the same problem every time realizing they’re fucking idiots.


Doing the same thing, over and over, expecting a different result......


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Oct 10, 2022)

A little something for the flat-earthers:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579086778845233155


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 11, 2022)

It is TWO flat earths with bowl shaped bottoms.They are pressed together. We are on the surface of the bowl shaped bottoms.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 11, 2022)

My uncle used to work cleaning the inside of the dome and fixing the star projector lights. Oh the stories he would tell.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 17, 2022)

How big is space?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 17, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> How big is space?


LxWxH.


----------



## Brettman (Oct 17, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> How big is space?


Big, like really big. …I think


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 17, 2022)

If you mean how big is the universe...... 96 billion light years.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2022)

On a clear night, some Flatties say you can see the strings that hang those stars from the dome.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 17, 2022)

hillbill said:


> On a clear night, some Flatties say you can see the strings that hang those stars from the dome.


I seen them once, on an acid trip. Then the acid wore off..... back to reality.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 17, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> How big is space?


Yes


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 17, 2022)

The earth is certainly flat. Big dinner plate for the insects.


----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 18, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> If you mean how big is the universe...... 96 billion light years.


It's much, much bigger than that.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 18, 2022)

I've often thought about how big the Universe is. I know that we can see (with the Webb) that there "were" objects there 96 Billion light years away. But even tho we can't see beyond that at the present moment, I can't see a "wall" where it ends.. if there was, what's beyond the "wall"? It's never ending, and you and me will never live long enough to find out. It blows the mind to see how infinite and and small we really are in this vast Galaxy. .. much less the space that is out there.
The shapes and visuals we see now through the Webb and Hubble are not even "real time" .. we may have spun around for millions or billions of times before seeing the light that has traveled at 186,000 mph to hit us. It's a mind fuck.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 19, 2022)

Mysterious invisible walls may have been discovered in outer space


Scientists may have found an explanation for the invisible walls in space that hold galaxies in orbit around larger galaxies.




bgr.com














Invisible Walls In Space May Explain a Problem That Has Been Perplexing Scientists - IGN


A new theory that posits a "fifth force" in physics may explain why galaxies orbit each other the way they do without discarding our traditional understanding of the cosmos.




www.ign.com













Scientists Say There May Be Huge Invisible Walls Between Galaxies


A pair of researchers suggest a "fifth force" could be arranging smaller galaxies into disk shapes, while still considering the existence of dark matter.




futurism.com


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 19, 2022)

Welp. Scientist are confused becau.. lets just leave it at that. Scientists are confused.

They really have no f'ing idea what is out there, and never have.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 19, 2022)

It's all dark matter, which means there is nothing there. Only light exists.

What we see is right here inside the firmament, where all the light is contained.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2022)

186,000 MILES PER SECOND. 690,000,000 mph.
There is no firmament.
Sorry


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 19, 2022)

Ooff.. my bad.. correct, per second.


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2022)

I just can;t so much I went straight from page 1 to page 20, skipping everything in the middle.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 19, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Welp. Scientist are confused becau.. lets just leave it at that. Scientists are confused.
> 
> They really have no f'ing idea what is out there, and never have.


I mean, the idea of dark matter came about because scientists made some unexpected observations when they were looking at the rotation of galaxies - the stars on the outer edges were moving faster than they should have, given the amount of observable matter. It was like there was a large amount of invisible matter (not just invisible to the naked eye, but also to fancy telescopes than can view higher and lower frequencies of electromagnetic radiation). 

So the hypothesis was that there is some kind of matter that interacts with "normal" matter through gravitational forces (i.e. it is gravitationally attracted to normal matter and affects the rotation of galaxies in an observable way) but not through electromagnetic forces (i.e. it's not visible in any way, and can't be physically felt, because "feeling" things is also an electromagnetic interaction), so they called it "dark" matter. 

Afaik it's still a theory and experimental evidence of it is still limited. So yeah, we don't know what is out there, but we at least know *something* about it, I wouldn't go so far as to say we have no clue. At some point I hope we will know more than we do now. Scientists tend to be pretty open and accepting of new ideas, as long as there is some evidence to back them up...

Anyway, any idea how wide the earth is? Or how far up you can go before you hit the dome? Or are those things somehow unmeasurable?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 19, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> Anyway, any idea how wide the earth is? Or how far up you can go before you hit the dome? Or are those things somehow unmeasurable?


Scientists are confused dude. Lol


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 19, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Scientists are confused dude. Lol


Clearly that's the case. Don't even try to ask them how long a coastline is...


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 19, 2022)

penis


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 19, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Scientists are confused dude. Lol


I think Flat Earthers are equally confused. We have all this technology but "our best guess is a map from 1892" lmao.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 19, 2022)

This flat earth map is gold. "Old unknown sun spiraled out to unknown continents"


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 19, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> This flat earth map is gold. "Old unknown sun spiraled out to unknown continents"
> View attachment 5214854


Hapis is a pretty fucking wild place. They party hard there.


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 19, 2022)

Crazy to think that Magellan never actually circumnavigated the globe and that the conspiracy has been going strong for 600 years!


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 19, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Hapis is a pretty fucking wild place. They party hard there.


I was actually going to go there this year but I couldnt get through the Summer Gate before they closed it


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 19, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I was actually going to go there this year but I couldnt get through the Summer Gate before they closed it


Fucking covid restrictions.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 19, 2022)

They are attaching a hollywood studio module onto the space station, haahaha I just can't..

Tom Cruise is leaving the church of scientology too, and going to film his newest save the world movie in space.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 19, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> They are attaching a hollywood studio module onto the space station, haahaha I just can't..
> 
> Tom Cruise is leaving the church of scientology too, and going to film his newest save the world movie in space.


Technology is awesome.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2022)

Got a marvelous view of the ISS as it passed overhead in its Orbit the other night.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 19, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Technology is awesome.


You got that right!


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 19, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> This flat earth map is gold. "Old unknown sun spiraled out to unknown continents"
> View attachment 5214854





waterproof808 said:


> I think Flat Earthers are equally confused. We have all this technology but "our best guess is a map from 1892" lmao.
> View attachment 5214853


Tbh the ice wall doesn't even seem that far away. Just go to the bottom of Australia and head perpendicular to the coast, you'll get there in less time than it takes to get from North America to Europe, and people did that in wooden boats...sounds like humanity just lost all their ambition for exploration after Magellan's voyage...


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 19, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> sounds like humanity just lost all their ambition for exploration after Magellan's voyage...


Idk, these Hawaiians circumnavigated the globe a few years ago in a traditional voyaging canoe using only ancient navigating techniques that have been passed down through oral tradition.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

The same reason air planes don't have to point the nose down, lol ^


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5215149


Anti clockwise? Lol
Quack quack


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2022)

Nice sketches!
Got pics?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Anti clockwise? Lol
> Quack quack


That is coming from a globe earther, trying to discredit the person that made the drawing.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

I get what he is saying though, that you would be pulled toward the left instead of right if going the opposide direction..


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

I don't think most people that believe we are on a globe understand the whole concept, that the entire outer perimeter is actually "south". As in, the needle always points towards the center of the flat earth model. Every single part of the so called ice ring is considered "south".


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I don't think most people that believe we are on a globe understand the whole concept, that the entire outer perimeter is actually "south". As in, the needle always points towards the center of the flat earth model. Every single part of the so called ice ring is considered "south".


Holy shit.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> That is coming from a globe earther, trying to discredit the person that made the drawing.


Just keeping it REAL.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I don't think most people that believe we are on a globe understand the whole concept, that the entire outer perimeter is actually "south". As in, the needle always points towards the center of the flat earth model. Every single part of the so called ice ring is considered "south".


So say I start in the center, and head directly away from the center (south). Eventually I hit the ice, so I get out of my boat and start walking, in the same direction I was headed previously (south). Do I eventually run into something else? What is past the ice? And how far do I have to go to get there?


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 20, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> So say I start in the center, and head directly away from the center (south). Eventually I hit the ice, so I get out of my boat and start walking, in the same direction I was headed previously (south). Do I eventually run into something else? What is past the ice? And how far do I have to go to get there?


I heard the dome will electicute anyone who gets close.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

I almost guarantee, that if you follow the needle on your compass, you will end up near the dome.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I almost guarantee, that if you follow the needle on your compass, you will end up near the dome.


Will you go on this adventure and document it for us.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

From any point on earth too. What I don't know, is if they will capture us or not.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2022)

That’s funny, in a pitiful sort of way.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I almost guarantee, that if you follow the needle on your compass, you will end up near the dome.


So has anyone tried to go out there and lived to tell the tale?



Drop That Sound said:


> From any point on earth too. What I don't know, is if they will capture us or not.


Who or what is this "they" you speak of?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

Like, how hard is it to build an unsinkable ship, with all the f'ing trash (gold!) laying around? Millions of plastic bottles that could be in a light weight frame.

Thinking about it, I would build a trimaran out of plastic jugs that is super ultralite, like this: https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/article/100727-plastic-bottle-catamaran-completes-epic-pacific-crossing. 




Or this:





Then, when I get to the ice, It will be so light, that it could convert into an air ship, and just float over it instead of breaking through. Just the center part of the Trimaran that is will disconnect. I could leave the other hulls off the wall for the return trip. Hydrogen could easily be produced on demand, but not as safe.. We, (me and miss flatverse, and like 10 other babes) might have to lawn chair Larry it the rest of the way, we'll see..








Before There Was “Up,” There Was “Lawnchair Larry” [VIDEO]


Known as "Lawnchair Larry," Larry Walters took a journey 16,000 feet into the air with nothing but a lawnchair and some weather balloons.




allthatsinteresting.com





When I get to the dome, I'll radio for you guys the coordinates, and have the girls start setting up the rendezvous camp.

As soon as you all show up, we'll break the lock on the dome, and crack a few beers, or light up a fat one. Fire up the generators, and wait for "they" to show up. I mean, who the hell owns the ice down there where the dome is anyway? Its not like there is land right underneath.

I'm kinda getting tired of the BS up here anyway, and totally down to make the trip!


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Like, how hard is it to build an unsinkable ship, with all the f'ing trash (gold!) laying around? Millions of plastic bottles that could be in a light weight frame.
> 
> Thinking about it, I would build a trimaran out of plastic jugs that is super ultralite, like this: https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/article/100727-plastic-bottle-catamaran-completes-epic-pacific-crossing.
> View attachment 5215170
> ...


No balls


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Like, how hard is it to build an unsinkable ship, with all the f'ing trash (gold!) laying around? Millions of plastic bottles that could be in a light weight frame.
> 
> Thinking about it, I would build a trimaran out of plastic jugs that is super ultralite, like this: https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/article/100727-plastic-bottle-catamaran-completes-epic-pacific-crossing.
> View attachment 5215170
> ...


Honestly I would try sending a drone first, like to the ones we have sent to the moon, Mars, etc. Seems less risky.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

C'mon, I just can't do it alone. Who's with me?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

Er, I mean us. 

Here's some of the crew BTW. 


I'm thinking the departure will be around 4.20.2023, which give's you guys time to sell of your estates and build your own helium, foam, and sometimes hash filled bottle ships.

Like I said, I'll radio in to let you know when we get to the rendevouz, and go from there. I'm sure the signal is good because of THE dome reflects it everywhere, not satellites.

PM for sign up sheets.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> Honestly I would try sending a drone first, like to the ones we have sent to the moon, Mars, etc. Seems less risky.


That would show up on the raydar, and be lasered down in a heartbeat.

Balloons with super low tech gear is the only way to make it. A proper faraday cage that could cloak the ship would weigh too much.

Every time you see a bright streak in the sky, is when they fire off a directed energy weapon ,and bounce it off THE dome to hit targets far away. What you see coming down as a flash is debris.

They can't hit the same spot twice, and there are only so many "black holes" left in the domiverse left, and they fight over who gets to use them.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

Every new supposed star system found is another gouge in THE dome. Which a small bit of energy comes through, which we can observe down here with good scopes.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

Yes, pigeons were a great asset, and could return cryptic messages back home. The problem is, they intercept them, and sprinkle them with smart nano camera dust particles, so they can spy on the recipients, and change the messages too.









Princeton Engineering - Researchers shrink camera to the size of a salt grain


Researchers at Princeton University and the University of Washington have developed an ultracompact camera the size of a coarse grain of salt. The new system can produce crisp, full-color images on par with a conventional compound camera lens 500,000 times larger in volume.




engineering.princeton.edu


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Every new supposed star system found is another gouge in THE dome. Which a small bit of energy comes through, which we can observe down here with good scopes.


But where is that energy coming from?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Yes, pigeons were a great asset, and could return cryptic messages back home. The problem is, they intercept them, and sprinkle them with smart nano camera dust particles, so they can spy on the recipients, and change the messages too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> That would show up on the raydar, and be lasered down in a heartbeat.
> 
> Balloons with super low tech gear is the only way to make it. A proper faraday cage that could cloak the ship would weigh too much.
> 
> ...


How did you get this information? If I were them I'd take you out just for knowing it, much less spreading it to others...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> View attachment 5215243


I have a T shirt with drones on it. Recharging on power lines. CIA
Jade Helm 15


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> But where is that energy coming from?


Sonic vibrations, creating sonoluminescent bubbles that cavitate in the waters above, which are created by friction from The Sphere we are spinning in, which makes up half of THE dome that is referred too. There is still friction, even though it is well oiled, just like any engine.

The damage from different types of high energy weapons leaves different impact marks, which create diffrent cymatic patterns we observe. 

The reason they tell us there are new kinds of planets, or stars, or anything observable to us in what they call the universe, is because they are constantly testing new kinds out, and have been since ancient times, when tech was 1000's of times more advanced.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2022)

OMG


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

The pyramids, with all the surrounding underground ruins that are hidden from us were high energy weapons at one time, ages before the egyptians moved in. 

When they say they point towards constellations, its no joke.

There are pyramids all over earth, most of them submerged, or covered up.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> The pyramids, with all the surrounding underground ruins that are hidden from us were high energy weapons at one time, ages before the egyptians moved in.
> 
> When they say they point towards constellations, its no joke.
> 
> There are pyramids all over earth, most of them submerged, or covered up.


No shit? People built structures?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

Yep.

On a grand scale. Like giant computer circuits, motherboards. Just look at some of the ruins we're allowed to see. At one time they were covered in precious metal circuitry, before it was smelted down to create the moon base.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

When I say moon base, I mean the base that hides behind the projection of the entire moon.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

Anyway, I gotta run, there's some black cars in the driveway, hollatchall later


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> When I say moon base, I mean the base that hides behind the projection of the entire moon.


A base would require a ground to secure it to.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Anyway, I gotta run, there's some black cars in the driveway, hollatchall later


Good luck!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

S'all good, just some company testing the power meters in the area.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5215276


Holy shit. That's some advanced pyramid tech.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5215277


Where tf did you get that? No one is supposed to know magnets are real!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 20, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5215277


But that only works if you have gravity. Otherwise it just keeps on floating away.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 20, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Holy shit. That's some advanced pyramid tech.


Nah.... this is way more advanced pyramid tech than that.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)

Here is one working upside down..


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## shimbob (Oct 20, 2022)

Dramatic recreation Actual footage of someone exploring the southern edge of the flat earth


----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 28, 2022)

Sending DNA-infused Space Crystals to the moon - SpaceNews


Space Crystals plans to send crystals grown in microgravity and infused with customer DNA to the moon next year.




spacenews.com


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Oct 29, 2022)

^ I just love electric school buses too, like Kamala does. I just love when the batteries randomly short out and catch fire, burning up all the other school buses up at the charging barn too. Like a chain reaction of expensive taxpayer fireworks to light up the sky! So pretty! Diesel is yucky, eww!

No transportation for kids across the nation to get to school now, because the top bin batteries were already bought out by large corporations? No big deal! They can ride a virtual bus to the online academy. The government issued VR headsets will even scan the iris to verify it's actually your kid, so you will know they aren't skipping out, while your at the electric train amazon station hub just down the street, working for 16 hours a day greasing robots...


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## hillbill (Oct 29, 2022)

Fuck Tuck the tuckerfucker.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 2, 2022)

I smell a gorilla… anyone else ? Smells like retread to me. Same dumb glare in the headlight logic. Same reliance on decades old debunked silliness


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 2, 2022)

Rrog said:


> I smell a gorilla… anyone else ? Smells like retread to me. Same dumb glare in the headlight logic. Same reliance on decades old debunked silliness


You would think,but my cousins brother in law actually slooges the grease on the gears of the old firmament mechanism.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 2, 2022)

buckaclark said:


> You would think,but my cousins brother in law actually slooges the grease on the gears of the old firmament mechanism.


Hey wait....I heard it was my brother's, sister's, cousins, daughters, friend from down the road. 

My source is pretty solid.


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 2, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Hey wait....I heard it was my brother's, sister's, cousins, daughters, friend from down the road.
> 
> My source is pretty solid.


Probably same guy man,six degrees of separation and all .


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 2, 2022)

buckaclark said:


> Probably same guy man,six degrees of separation and all .View attachment 5221152


Mind blown


----------



## Rrog (Nov 3, 2022)

Lol!! Who said flat earthers have no social value!!? They’re great humor fodder !! Endless


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 3, 2022)

Rrog said:


> Lol!! Who said flat earthers have no social value!!? They’re great humor fodder !! Endless


Agreed


----------



## Rrog (Nov 4, 2022)

So where’s the rebuttals? How disappointing


----------



## hillbill (Nov 5, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> ^ I just love electric school buses too, like Kamala does. I just love when the batteries randomly short out and catch fire, burning up all the other school buses up at the charging barn too. Like a chain reaction of expensive taxpayer fireworks to light up the sky! So pretty! Diesel is yucky, eww!
> 
> No transportation for kids across the nation to get to school now, because the top bin batteries were already bought out by large corporations? No big deal! They can ride a virtual bus to the online academy. The government issued VR headsets will even scan the iris to verify it's actually your kid, so you will know they aren't skipping out, while your at the electric train amazon station hub just down the street, working for 16 hours a day greasing robots...


Jade Helm 15


----------



## Rrog (Nov 5, 2022)

Stop it with the bullshit conspiracy theory. Chrissakes even a casual look at this would make it pathetically clear the military wasn’t going to take down Nantucket.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 5, 2022)

If its not a conspiracy, then explain bubbles that appeared in live space videos, just like you would find underwater?

Explain how no one seen any stars when they went to the moon.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 5, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> If its not a conspiracy, then explain bubbles that appeared in live space videos, just like you would find underwater?
> 
> Explain how no one seen any stars when they went to the moon.


You personally seen these bubbles, and lack of stars from the moon?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 5, 2022)

The underwater training videos have better resolution than the actual so called space videos. In space its all grainy, like they blacked out the background on purpose, because they are still under water. 

Notice in the training videos, the space suits don't let out any bubbles, but the scuba divers gear does. They designed the "space" suits that way on purpose, for shooting the fake space videos, lol.

They probably vibrate and evacuate as much air as possible before they film, but sometimes miss little pockets. That's why you see air bubbles in many of the videos over the years.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 5, 2022)

Only recently did some of the astro nots start claiming to see stars when they went to the moon. Back then, they were live on TV explaining how they didn't see any, just like in the videos we saw.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 5, 2022)

That’s all bullshit. But this is what we enjoy about you noodlead conspiracy theorizing ballsacks. 

Every single item you turds have *ever* brought up has been thoroughly, decisively, and definitively trashed. Yet you dolts bring it up again. Totally laughable and speaks to your complete need to cling to an impossible concept. 

Do go on, please


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 5, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Only recently did some of the astro nots start claiming to see stars when they went to the moon. Back then, they were live on TV explaining how they didn't see any, just like in the videos we saw.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 5, 2022)

'Apes' in space! Scott Kelly goes bananas on ISS | Fox News Video


Astronauts monkey




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 5, 2022)

Imagine a lie so big, that people actually believe it. And guys in ape suits flying back and forth through an aircraft hull (now with upgraded augmented reality!) as it descends for 3-4 minutes. Haha!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Rrog (Nov 5, 2022)

Imagine an idiot so stupid, he will drop science and math from the table. Whew! Unhitched from facts, we can now support incredible delusions. Imagine.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 5, 2022)

I still smell a greasy gorilla …


----------



## Horselover fat (Nov 6, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Imagine a lie so big, that people actually believe it. And guys in ape suits flying back and forth through an aircraft hull (now with upgraded augmented reality!) as it descends for 3-4 minutes. Haha!



You are a pretty good troll. You really do make it seem almost plausible you actually believe all this crap. Hats off!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 6, 2022)

Look at the windows.. They have some technology inside that augments the light, so the earth appears round, haha! Those are the most expensive windows, I can guarantee you. That or they just flash over to VR as soon as they said "its so bright!"

Look at 6:07 on the video, at the road behind the windows. Its curved right there. Also, there is like 3 reflections at times, and 2 at other times, as if there is some kind of film inside that could be manipulated.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 6, 2022)

Gotta be retarded griller. That’s all he ever did:

Post an incredibly stupid video
Claim it as proof of some dumbass assertion
Laugh maniacally that everyone else is so dumb

Isn’t it amazing how stupid this guy is? I mean, really. You hope the fuck you never ever have to depend on such a mental incompetent for anything. Imagine him working your brakes…


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Rrog (Nov 6, 2022)

You’re still unemployed, I gather.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 6, 2022)

Come fucking on.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Nov 6, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Look at the windows.. They have some technology inside that augments the light, so the earth appears round, haha! Those are the most expensive windows, I can guarantee you. That or they just flash over to VR as soon as they said "its so bright!"
> 
> Look at 6:07 on the video, at the road behind the windows. Its curved right there. Also, there is like 3 reflections at times, and 2 at other times, as if there is some kind of film inside that could be manipulated.


The windows probably are pretty expensive, they need to withstand a lot of force and temperature changes without breaking...but also yeah the windows themselves are curved, so light is going to bend slightly as it passes through them. You can observe this phenomenon by looking through a car windshield near the edges where the glass curves. I think the curviness in the shots from inside the capsule is mostly from the camera having a fisheye lens tho...

What I'm wondering is, why does the sky look blue when they're on the ground, but black when they're way up high?


----------



## Rrog (Nov 6, 2022)

A T M O U S P H E R E


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 6, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> The windows probably are pretty expensive, they need to withstand a lot of force and temperature changes without breaking...but also yeah the windows themselves are curved, so light is going to bend slightly as it passes through them. You can observe this phenomenon by looking through a car windshield near the edges where the glass curves. I think the curviness in the shots from inside the capsule is mostly from the camera having a fisheye lens tho...
> 
> What I'm wondering is, why does the sky look blue when they're on the ground, but black when they're way up high?


Light scattering through the atmosphere.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Nov 6, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Light scattering through the atmosphere.


Well yeah but I'm curious to hear the flat earth/no gravity explanation...


----------



## Rrog (Nov 6, 2022)

I believe they’d say that the sky is solid firmament. With lights that we are fooled into thinking they are stars. And that all pictures of space, also including all telescopes, satellites, and communication facilities - all know the sky is solid. 

And why are they fooling us? So we turn our attention away from god 

This is their mojo. I shit you not. Am I right Griller? That about sums your years of hilarious posts?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 6, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> Well yeah but I'm curious to hear the flat earth/no gravity explanation...


Ooohhhh..... my bad man. Yea I'm curious myself.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 6, 2022)

Just a rocket that shoots them up high, and gives the feeling of no gravity as it falls back down. Nothing they haven't been doing since the 40s. 

It gets so bright all at once that they all have to blink, right before it goes to a black atmosphere. That is when they do it...

There are electronics in those windows that switch over to an augmented display overlaying the flat earth when that happens. Making it appear curved by manipulating the light. There is nano infused gas in between the planes of glass, like an invisible LCD panel. 

Listen to that guy, lol. They only pick people who they know would fall for it, and make emotional documentaries about it. Even his buddies were like "it's not real".

Either that, or he's totally in on it, and the whole thing was staged with green screen, but I don't think so.

Probably extra glass panels that are curved the opposite direction are hidden up top, and slide down over right when they flash to make it so you can't see.

What a sham!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 6, 2022)

Is that a masonic ring he's wearing?


----------



## Rrog (Nov 6, 2022)

An unending well of bullshit!! What a severe handicap this person has / is 

No math no science no logic


----------



## weedstoner420 (Nov 6, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Just a rocket that shoots them up high, and gives the feeling of no gravity as it falls back down. Nothing they haven't been doing since the 40s.
> 
> It gets so bright all at once that they all have to blink, right before it goes to a black atmosphere. That is when they do it...
> 
> ...


Dang that seems like a lot of work just to keep people from finding out that the earth is flat......


----------



## Rrog (Nov 6, 2022)

It’s worth noting in this political climate, just how easy it is to have people go down a profound black hole of conspiracy and complete foolishness. Lots of people write off science altogether. Like this tool


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 6, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> Dang that seems like a lot of work just to keep people from finding out that the earth is flat......


Not really. Seems like a perfectly plausible way to fool the masses. Send them on an augmented rocket trip, like a disney land ride, haha!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 6, 2022)

Dude didn't even bring a bag of cannabis seeds in his pocket, so he could say his genetics came from space... C'mon now.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 6, 2022)

“… seems perfectly plausible”

see the problem here, folks? When the impossible seems plausible, you’ve removed reality


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 6, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Not really. Seems like a perfectly plausible way to fool the masses. Send them on an augmented rocket trip, like a disney land ride, haha!


Fool the masses for what? Why would it matter if we know or not? If there's 1 thing I've learned in 50 years of life... people can't keep a secret.... and that one would be the biggest. I don't buy it.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 6, 2022)

Don’t bring logic into this….


----------



## amneziaHaze (Nov 6, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> But if you step off into a pool you'll basicly float in the water. Certainly your decent will be changed. So what changed? The gravity of you, or the density of what your contained in vs the density of you?


Put a closed bottle it will float open it it will sink.same with you empty your lungs you will sink


----------



## Drop That Sound (Nov 6, 2022)

The biggest money/resource laundering operation of all time... Even the employees that work for the space agencies (all controlled by na5a btw) are duped, sitting behind screens, and fabricating tech unknowingly for their underground bases. They even have artificial suns under the ground (I've shown you guys the links to the ones china is making), and can bask like the lizards they are. It's not like all of them work directly with the astro not filming crews, so how would they know about the actual "space" part? lol!

Its really not that hard to believe. Saying you can't brainwash 8.5 billion. Its not that hard to see all the signs, that they are in fact going to wipe the population down to 500,000. The guidestones just got bombed a few months ago, remember? You think the elite aren't prepared to wait out under ground in light rail connected super DUMBs?

If there is one thing I haven't learned in life, its the effing coca cola recipe. Hmm, it sure is strange how the recipe to a cola can be kept secret for like 100 years. 10s of thousands of employees working, even mixing the ingredients, yet it still hasn't been leaked.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 7, 2022)

Biggest bullshitter of all time …

and tens of thousands of people don’t know the secret formula for Coca Cola you immense piece of galactic ignorance. You make shit up out of thin air and present it as fact. literally everything you say is a complete lie. You’re a liar. Who the fuck are you kidding, moron?

guide stones!!! Hahahahaha. You’re beyond gullible 

After years you’re dumber than ever


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 7, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> The biggest money/resource laundering operation of all time... Even the employees that work for the space agencies (all controlled by na5a btw) are duped, sitting behind screens, and fabricating tech unknowingly for their underground bases. They even have artificial suns under the ground (I've shown you guys the links to the ones china is making), and can bask like the lizards they are. It's not like all of them work directly with the astro not filming crews, so how would they know about the actual "space" part? lol!
> 
> Its really not that hard to believe. Saying you can't brainwash 8.5 billion. Its not that hard to see all the signs, that they are in fact going to wipe the population down to 500,000. The guidestones just got bombed a few months ago, remember? You think the elite aren't prepared to wait out under ground in light rail connected super DUMBs?
> 
> If there is one thing I haven't learned in life, its the effing coca cola recipe. Hmm, it sure is strange how the recipe to a cola can be kept secret for like 100 years. 10s of thousands of employees working, even mixing the ingredients, yet it still hasn't been leaked.


And here I thought, the reason I don't know the recipe to coca cola, is because I don't care what it is. 

And you never answered the question, fool the masses why? What's the agenda to making billions of people believe the earth is round?


----------



## Rrog (Nov 7, 2022)

Yes Griller. Tell them. Tell them the big reason this is alllll done. C’mon…

Ive already said it in a previous post on this thread, but please , let’s hear it from the anus himself…


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2022)

What a pure pile of ignorance


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Nov 7, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> Put a closed bottle it will float open it it will sink.same with you empty your lungs you will sink


Blow on some dirt, some kicks up, some moves around. Did the dirt get lighter? Gravity weaker? Or was the dirts density not enough to weigh it down when the environment changed around it. Now blow on some rocks? Lol

A grain of sand will sink to the bottom every time? Why? It's weight compared to the media it's in. Density


----------



## Rrog (Nov 7, 2022)

Don’t forget- in his little world, there is no science …


----------



## weedstoner420 (Nov 7, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> The biggest money/resource laundering operation of all time... Even the employees that work for the space agencies (all controlled by na5a btw) are duped, sitting behind screens, and fabricating tech unknowingly for their underground bases. They even have artificial suns under the ground (I've shown you guys the links to the ones china is making), and can bask like the lizards they are. It's not like all of them work directly with the astro not filming crews, so how would they know about the actual "space" part? lol!
> 
> Its really not that hard to believe. Saying you can't brainwash 8.5 billion. Its not that hard to see all the signs, that they are in fact going to wipe the population down to 500,000. The guidestones just got bombed a few months ago, remember? You think the elite aren't prepared to wait out under ground in light rail connected super DUMBs?
> 
> If there is one thing I haven't learned in life, its the effing coca cola recipe. Hmm, it sure is strange how the recipe to a cola can be kept secret for like 100 years. 10s of thousands of employees working, even mixing the ingredients, yet it still hasn't been leaked.


Interesting take...I don't doubt that the global elites are up to some nefarious shit that we don't know about. But I don't see how having underground military bunkers and wanting to wipe out 95% of the world's population are incompatible with the earth being round. They seem totally unrelated tbh...

I had to look up the Guidestones... they've only been around since 1980...? And they are supposed to represent what in all of this...? From what I've read they were just big blocks of granite with nice platitudes written on them...?

And the thing about the coca cola recipe is, it's a process, not a set of physical properties. I don't have to know the exact process by which the earth was formed, in order to know that it is round, just like I don't need to know the exact recipe for coca cola in order to know that it contains water, sugar, caramel color, and various flavorings whose chemical composition can be analyzed by scientific tools (if someone wanted to go through the trouble of measuring it).


----------



## Rrog (Nov 7, 2022)

How logical! And scientific!

that’s why it won’t work on him.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Nov 7, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Blow on some dirt, some kicks up, some moves around. Did the dirt get lighter? Gravity weaker? Or was the dirts density not enough to weigh it down when the environment changed around it. Now blow on some rocks? Lol
> 
> A grain of sand will sink to the bottom every time? Why? It's weight compared to the media it's in. Density


Mass is different from density. It takes more force to move a more massive object (a rock) than a less massive object (a speck of dirt or a grain of sand), even if they have similar densities.

So you blow on a rock and it doesn't move. Then you take that rock and grind it into a fine powder, then blow on the powder and it does move. What changed? The answer is not the density of the material...


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Nov 7, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> Mass is different from density. It takes more force to move a more massive object (a rock) than a less massive object (a speck of dirt or a grain of sand), even if they have similar densities.
> 
> So you blow on a rock and it doesn't move. Then you take that rock and grind it into a fine powder, then blow on the powder and it does move. What changed? The answer is not the density of the material...


Correct the density did not change. What changed was the air gust/environment. dust is heavier than air so it settles. However its not much denser so it settles slowly and stirs easily. Gravity is so strong it can hold down boulders but not strong enough to control dust?


----------



## Rrog (Nov 7, 2022)

F= M*A. Simple physics

please tell me you’re not debating this …


----------



## weedstoner420 (Nov 7, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Correct the density did not change. What changed was the air gust/environment. dust is heavier than air so it settles. However its not much denser so it settles slowly and stirs easily. Gravity is so strong it can hold down boulders but not strong enough to control dust?


Not sure I follow...gravity does still hold down the dust, but the force on each particle is proportional to the mass of the particle. So your breath may be enough to disturb a bunch of 0.1-gram particles individually, but not enough to move a 100-kg rock.

And are we talking dust as in ground up rocks? Or dust like you find in your house which is mostly dead skin and bits of organic matter (much less dense than rock dust)?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 7, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Correct the density did not change. What changed was the air gust/environment. dust is heavier than air so it settles. However its not much denser so it settles slowly and stirs easily. Gravity is so strong it can hold down boulders but not strong enough to control dust?


What makes you think gravity is so strong? The whole of the earth's gravity, is what's holding you down. Doesn't seem so strong when you put it in that perspective.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 7, 2022)

I mean, what are we debating? Gravity? lol.


----------



## amneziaHaze (Nov 7, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Blow on some dirt, some kicks up, some moves around. Did the dirt get lighter? Gravity weaker? Or was the dirts density not enough to weigh it down when the environment changed around it. Now blow on some rocks? Lol
> 
> A grain of sand will sink to the bottom every time? Why? It's weight compared to the media it's in. Density


soo you beleve earth is flat and force is what? newtons 3th law F=m*a if you blow harder than its mass it will move


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2022)

“None of this stuff works that way.”


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 6, 2022)

If gravity is real, and a constant force, then why hasn't someone unlocked the secret to gravity generators that produce electricity?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 6, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> If gravity is real, and a constant force, then why hasn't someone unlocked the secret to gravity generators that produce electricity?


Someone has actually...








Hydroelectricity - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> If gravity is real, and a constant force, then why hasn't someone unlocked the secret to gravity generators that produce electricity?


HYDRO ELECTRIC GENERATION


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 6, 2022)

Without water?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 6, 2022)

Gravity makes the water go up?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 6, 2022)

The moon that is?


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 6, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Without water?


Why? Water is everywhere and it flows downhill because of gravity, in rivers all over the world. Just redirect it to flow through a turbine, the turbine blades turn, and that produces electricity...


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 6, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Gravity makes the water go up?


Did you even read the article I posted?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2022)

Water settles much lower than the more dense rocks it falls on.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 6, 2022)

Who cares


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 6, 2022)

Seems all we do is store the potential energy, and aren't actually "generating" it.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 6, 2022)

If water is everywhere, then why are we pumping it to higher reservoirs?









Pumped-storage hydroelectricity - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2022)

Exceptions do not prove a rule


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 6, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> If water is everywhere, then why are we pumping it to higher reservoirs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you read the article, I think it tells you why...


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 6, 2022)

I am building my own system similar to that, and it will help power my off grid house 3/4 of the year. I'm not gonna call it a "gravity" system though..

I meant this kind: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravity_battery


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 6, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I am building my own system similar to that, and it will help power my off grid house 3/4 of the year. I'm not gonna call it a "gravity" system though..
> 
> I meant this kind: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravity_battery


That's cool. What will you be dropping? And how will you get it to the height from which you drop it?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 6, 2022)

I meant i'm building a hydro turbine setup. With a storage pond at the landing area at the top of the hill, about 1-150ft elevation above my place. Been collecting and plan on rewiring old fisher & paykel washing machine smart drive motors, and putting pelton wheels right inside the same drum too.

Gonna have 3 washing machine generators in my hydro power plant shed, and can have all 3 running when its raining a lot. I'm even going to be making my shut off valves with old drill motors and water faucets, controlled by.. nm I'll just post videos of what i'm copying, lol.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 6, 2022)

I keep looking at peoples free energy designs using gravity alone though, and its all bogus. The gravity storage on the other hand does look pretty cool, and I could see it being something I could harness.

Say I spend a week during the summer hauling large blocks up top, and then let them go down a track one at a time the rest of the year...


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 6, 2022)

__





Home - Gravity Power






www.gravitypower.net


----------



## Rrog (Dec 6, 2022)

Or just pony up a few $$ and get some actual electricity..

hauling stone blocks uphill - jesus, even the Egyptians did better. Sounds like Sisyphus’ little brother Grillerpus


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 6, 2022)

Yeah, hauling ecology blocks uphill with a dozer up a cleared out road is so hard...

I like the piston gravity power battery design better. Now it all makes sense.. because I ask dumb questions, I'm even smarter now, haha.
I don't need super expensive lithium batteries anymore, or have to plan around having to fork out big time for electricity storage. I can spend 1/3 less, or even practically nothing, and recycle junk into gravity pistons.

I got power on the grid too, but its turning me into a sissy. I wanna work a little harder for my energy, lol. MY energy, not the power companies..


----------



## Horselover fat (Dec 7, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> If gravity is real, and a constant force, then why hasn't someone unlocked the secret to gravity generators that produce electricity?


Heat is not real because we can't turn heat into electricity.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 7, 2022)

Free energy caused by gravity on a flat earth where gravity is a theory… hmmmmm


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 7, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Heat is not real because we can't turn heat into electricity.











Paramagnetic spins take electrons for a ride, produce electricity from heat


An international team of researchers has observed that local thermal perturbations of spins in a solid can convert heat to energy even in a paramagnetic material—where spins weren't thought to correlate long enough to do so. This effect, which the researchers call "paramagnon drag thermopower,"...




phys.org


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 7, 2022)

A new way to turn heat into energy


An international team of scientists has figured out how to capture heat and turn it into electricity. The discovery, published last week in the journal Science Advances, could create more efficient energy generation from heat in things like car exhaust, interplanetary space probes and...




news.osu.edu


----------



## Rrog (Dec 9, 2022)

NASA: Artemis


Artemis is the name of NASA's program to return astronauts to the lunar surface. We are going forward to the Moon to stay.




www.nasa.gov


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 9, 2022)

How long do we have to wait until they send mannequins to "space"?

They had plenty of time to install rear cameras, so we get FPS of leaving the atmosphere, and watch the earth the whole time. Better be good!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 10, 2022)

It’s amazing the incredibly far fetched and really dumb shit that Flatties come up with.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 10, 2022)

Real insight into human mental frailty


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> hey why don't you jump off a building for science....either you fly or u fall....welcome to gravity


To be fair, that is not a proof of gravity though. It is only a proof that things heavier than air fall to the ground. 

I don't absolutely know if gravity exists, since I can't see it, taste it, smell it, etc.

I do know that a 20 oz Estwing hammer fell to the ground and I have to climb all the way down the ladder to retrieve it. Hammers are heavier than air.

If I farted while on a ladder and the fumes were lighter than air and wafted to the heavens (truly a heavenly fart!!) it wouldn't be a proof gravity DOESN'T exist.

On second thought, if I farted methane and it was heavier than air, not because it had chunks of feces in it, which technically would be a shart and not a fart, but a real live rip roaring methane fart and it fell to the earth, it would still only be a proof that methane is heavier than air.

Point being, I can see some things which are heavier than air fall to the earth, but I can also see or demonstrate some things which are lighter than air rise AWAY from the earth.

I don't absolutely know if gravity exists or not, I do know we've been told it does and many if not most accept that on face value. Also, I think I might need to change my underwear. Oh shit!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 11, 2022)

Heavy means nothing without gravity


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 11, 2022)

[/QUOTE]

Heavy?? When the supply of weed goes up....the price goes down! That's what's heavy maaan!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 11, 2022)

That’s a heavy dude there


----------



## Horselover fat (Dec 11, 2022)

Mass is mass, but weight depends on gravity.


----------



## Derbud420 (Dec 11, 2022)

It's a good thing the hollow earth lizard people taste like chicken . Gives ya something to think about...


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 11, 2022)

Derbud420 said:


> It's a good thing the hollow earth lizard people taste like chicken . Gives ya something to think about...


I eat delicious cannibals.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Rrog (Dec 11, 2022)

This is getting stupid again. We have cut and pasted stupidity for morons to see. How fun…


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2022)

Newton would be rolling in his grave right now......smh


----------



## Rrog (Dec 12, 2022)

Hmmm … I don’t understand basic science…

must be a CONSPIRACY!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 12, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> To be fair, that is not a proof of gravity though. It is only a proof that things heavier than air fall to the ground.
> 
> I don't absolutely know if gravity exists, since I can't see it, taste it, smell it, etc.
> 
> ...


YOU NEED A FUCKING VACUUM CHAMBER FOR THE ANSWER


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 12, 2022)

I didn't even know they had launched the artemis until now, lol.

I was right too. The grainiest shittiest videos\photos\cgi fakery ever.








OMG look at this awesome video quality! 



So amazing!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 12, 2022)

How come this video is the only one where this dude perfect guy is wearing a fat masonic looking ring? Just like grandmaster buzz and all the other secret society members who swear they went to space or the moon to the public...







How come the artemis orion team couldn't take better video than a youtuber? Why no live video of going around the moon, and just photos? I knew it would be BS, and can't help but confirm my bias when I'm right all the time. How come they couldn't at least green screen it into something with more action, like they did with dude perfects video?

Why is the orion's cameras all covered in crud, when space has been thoroughly vacuumed, haha. It didn't even land on the moon either. How come camera's in the 60s took better video than that?

Why didn't the windows on the dude perfect launch get covered like that too then? There is no good excuse.. It's BS!


----------



## Rrog (Dec 12, 2022)

Deluded as always


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 12, 2022)

So convincing!


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 12, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> So convincing!


Pretty cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rrog (Dec 12, 2022)

Poor bastard…


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 12, 2022)

Earth in 1969...





Earth in 2022, with state of the art high resolution "hacked go pro" cameras.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 12, 2022)

I looked.. verified, haha


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 12, 2022)

The whole camera spins upside down and shows a inverted curve during the jump. Totally debunked.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 12, 2022)

Flat with no fisheye lense from internal camera

Fisheye lense


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 12, 2022)

Yep, and when he is parallel to the ground, the horizon is completely flat.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 13, 2022)

hillbill said:


> YOU NEED A FUCKING VACUUM CHAMBER FOR THE ANSWER


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 13, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5237053
> Earth in 1969...
> 
> 
> ...


Stars must be taking a coffee break?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2022)

It’s round


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 13, 2022)

hillbill said:


> It’s round


So is a soccer ball. But, if you film it right, I bet you could make the inner parts of the soccer ball appear to be a square. 

I think the point in the video is that you can make an object appear round, which isn't round if you are intentionally filming it that way from inside a darkened room or "spacecraft" window. 

The trick is when you do that, you can't film the spaces around the object you are filming to make appear round. Since your camera isn't able to make the object appear round and also show the space around that object because then the actual shape of the object being filmed would be known.

So where did the stars go? Why aren't they in the pictures? 

Also, I don't know if the moon landings were fake or not, but isn't it odd they can't make it back there after nearly 55 years? During that time we went from "party lines" to cell phones more powerful than the computers they had in 1968. Did they "lose" the get to the moon technology ? This is a question fervent moon landing believers seem to have difficulty answering.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)

So, if for some reason the rockets don't land smack dab in the bermuda triangle, where they all seem to point directly towards, with the same arc as a missile that isn't bound for "space"..

Lets say the rocket gos "around" the earth first. How does gravity work like a sling shot to propel it further into space? That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2022)

Flatties do not see


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> So is a soccer ball. But, if you film it right, I bet you could make the inner parts of the soccer ball appear to be a square.
> 
> I think the point in the video is that you can make an object appear round, which isn't round if you are intentionally filming it that way from inside a darkened room or "spacecraft" window.
> 
> ...



Actually, in some of the earliest interviews, the astro nots DID see stars on the moon missions. Then, after they were briefed or something.. they changed their minds. Haha. They also had a strange demeanor on their faces, as if they got scolded for something from then on. They didn't remember seeing stars anymore, and neither do the rest of the 500 or so people who supposedly have been in space since. Have you heard what happens to secret society members that blow whistles? I wouldn't talk either, just saying..


The excuse about the tech,other than all their lost footage/recycled parts lies, is that the newer digital stuff is more prone to radiation, making it glitch out. The old analog tech could withstand it better, and that actually does seem true in many ways.. They definitely don't make some things as good as they did back then, I can agree. Thing is, tech that blocks radiation has evolved so much in 55 years too, that there is no good excuse we haven't been going back and forth the whole time.

They had to wait until they could "hack" cheap go pro camera's, according to NASA. Had to wait until CGI is ironically at its peak too , but not go too overboard with it. Had to stay true to the original walt disney apollo mission footage, with all the same angles they used, etc.


Meanwhile, they are supposedly building a hollywood studio module to go in space, so Tom cruise can make movies. Yet they have to cheap out and use go pros on the orion.. FFS, I just can't, haha.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2022)

OMG


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2022)

hillbill said:


> It’s round


Let them continue 
They will keep searching for the edge


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)

Seriously, if you guys all take out loans and send me the cash, I'll lawn chair larry it up there myself, and live stream it the whole way, no fish eye. I'll build a lawnchair space capsule the best i can, just like the redbull jump one, but more ghetto.

I'll even build a makeshift pressure suit. Can't be that hard. I don't even care if I die to be honest, as long as I get to see the curve, without being harassed by the government about it. Why is it that they will try to stop me, as I ask for help? Can you guys guarantee the 500 usb video footage thumb drive parachutes I drop won't be intercepted, and scrubbed somehow before my body even hits the ground again? 


I heard balloons pop before they get to space, so not even sure what kind of balloon\s I'll need, or how the redbull guys even did it. I'm sure they will be expensive, so I'm gonna need about 20k from each of you.

I know you can pay like 500k to a mil to ride Bezo's blue origin rocket, but I don't trust that POS won't blow up. Its fake anyway, just like space.

Oh, you don't want to fund my mission? Ya, that's what I thought..


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

Lol. Please don’t be stupid enough to assume all of astronomy and science in general is disproven because of a fake parachute jump…. Lol. 

Serious question- are you able to hold down a real job? I would think this constant delusion would make you largely unemployable


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 13, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Let them continue
> They will keep searching for the edge


What do you make of this? I found it interesting, especially in light of the fact people aren't allowed to go explore Antarctica now. I've always thought if you're not allowed to see something, it could be evidence somebody doesn't want you to see it for their own reasons.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 13, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5236636


I don't understand this. Is the idea that "density" is the reason things fall or rise, and gravity is not a "thing"?

Density is a property of matter, not a force, so it can't exactly "cause" anything to happen. It doesn't "do" anything in and of itself.

If you think about it, gravity is the driving force behind buoyancy, because it is not only acting on the buoyant object, but also the medium around the object (air/water/etc), causing it to move downward around the object.

So does gravity still exist, but just only act in one direction (straight down)? In that case, why does the sun stay floating up in the air, rather than falling?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 13, 2022)

Rrog said:


> Lol. Please don’t be stupid enough to assume all of astronomy and science in general is disproven because of a fake parachute jump…. Lol.
> 
> Serious question- are you able to hold down a real job? I would think this constant delusion would make you largely unemployable


Serious questions -

Why do you think there are no stars in the "earth" photos from space and why do you think NASA hasn't put a person back on the moon in the last 50 years? Did they lose the map? No good bathroom stops anymore along the way? Why?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 13, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5237156



The astronaut in the first picture is using high presssure sodiums to grow his space weed. 

The guy in the bottom is using cheap Chinese LEDS and his grams per watt is going to suffer. The guy on the bottom also has some light bleed from that studio light appearing on the edge of the blue surface, fucker needs to duct tape his "moon tent" !


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 13, 2022)

Man, this is the nest thread on here!


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

Amazing cut and paste education. How about some reptilian people YouTubes? Pixie fairy? Santa clause?

“Video proof” for the feeble minded is out there everywhere…


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

There’s a reason why when the world wants to describe the dumbest possible person, they’re called a flat-earther


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> I don't understand this. Is the idea that "density" is the reason things fall or rise, and gravity is not a "thing"?
> 
> Density is a property of matter, not a force, so it can't exactly "cause" anything to happen. It doesn't "do" anything in and of itself.
> 
> ...


According to NA..ever a straight answer.. the gravity that you would think is a one way force towards earth some how slingshots space capsules further out into other orbits...


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 13, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> I don't understand this. Is the idea that "density" is the reason things fall or rise, and gravity is not a "thing"?
> 
> Density is a property of matter, not a force, so it can't exactly "cause" anything to happen. It doesn't "do" anything in and of itself.
> 
> ...


The sun is a pinpoint of energy, acting as a pilot light. Ever notice all the noble gases are highly flammable. Ever notice the northern lights look like a heater that just got lit with dirty gas and is heating up, about to stop the flicker.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 13, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> According to NA..ever a straight answer.. the gravity that you would think is a one way force towards earth some how slingshots space capsules further out into other orbits...


I don't actually think it's a one-way force towards earth...


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

What a complete bunch of made up horseshit. This is barely even amusing anymore


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 13, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> The sun is a pinpoint of energy, acting as a pilot light. Ever notice all the noble gases are highly flammable. Ever notice the northern lights look like a heater that just got lit with dirty gas and is heating up, about to stop the flicker.


How does it work though? The mainstream scientific model of how stars are formed and work is pretty well-understood; is there such a model explaining the mechanics of the sun as a "pinpoint of energy"?


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

A pilot light… wow.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 13, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> The sun is a pinpoint of energy, acting as a pilot light. Ever notice all the noble gases are highly flammable. Ever notice the northern lights look like a heater that just got lit with dirty gas and is heating up, about to stop the flicker.


Not one of the noble gasses is even slightly flammable. Just stop


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 13, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Ever notice all the noble gases are highly flammable.


Actually I did not, but as it turns out, https://fireproofdepot.com/noble-gases-flammable/


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

I wonder if there’s much click bait money for the people who create these juvenile flat earth videos?


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 13, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> The sun is a pinpoint of energy, acting as a pilot light. Ever notice all the noble gases are highly flammable. Ever notice the northern lights look like a heater that just got lit with dirty gas and is heating up, about to stop the flicker.





weedstoner420 said:


> Actually I did not, but as it turns out, https://fireproofdepot.com/noble-gases-flammable/


I don't know why I said flammable. Sry I ment ionization-able lol.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

and so what does that mean ?

Not a damn thing

two idiot bookends here, folks


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 13, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> I don't know why I said flammable. Sry I ment ionization-able lol.


That actually means the opposite of what you think it means. High ionization energy means it takes a very large amount of energy to ionize them.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)

How come you can keep watching a ship sail over the horizon? As soon as it disappears, you get a slightly bigger telescope, and it reappears above the horizon again. Then you watch it slowly disappear again through that scope, and then grab an even bigger telescope. The ship will appear yet again in the bigger scope. Then you watch it disappear "over the horizon" again. Then, lol.. you grab an even bigger telescope than the last few, and watch it happen again! Is the ship on the other side of the water or not?


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 13, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> How come you can keep watching a ship sail over the horizon? As soon as it disappears, you get a slightly bigger telescope, and it reappears above the horizon again. Then you watch it slowly disappear again through that scope, and then grab an even bigger telescope. The ship will appear yet again in the bigger scope. Then you watch it disappear "over the horizon" again. Then, lol.. you grab an even bigger telescope than the last few, and watch it happen again! Is the ship on the other side of the water or not?


Have you actually tried this...?


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

Of course he hasn’t. As any mariner has known this for thousands of years.

he speaks complete bullshit. Obviously


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> What do you make of this? I found it interesting, especially in light of the fact people aren't allowed to go explore Antarctica now. I've always thought if you're not allowed to see something, it could be evidence somebody doesn't want you to see it for their own reasons.
> 
> View attachment 5237189


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 13, 2022)

Rrog said:


> There’s a reason why when the world wants to describe the dumbest possible person, they’re called a flat-earther


What do you suppose is the real reason people aren't allowed to explore Antarctica ?

What is the reason Admiral Byrd said there was vast land beyond Antarctica center and why did the military call some of their operations, "Operation fishbowl" and Operation Dominic ? 

Were they just trolling potential flat earthers ?


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

U.S. announces nuclear fusion energy breakthrough: "One of the most impressive scientific feats of the 21st century"


Nuclear fusion has been considered the holy grail of energy creation that some say could save humans from extinction.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

__





Antarctica Adventure Travel | Lindblad Expeditions


Take a trip to Antarctica on one of Lindblad Expeditions cruises. It is one of the most exhilarating adventures we have to offer. Reserve your spot today.




www.expeditions.com


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

People go to the Antarctic all the time. Lol.

let’s keep making shit up


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 13, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5237211


Speaking of smelly things...

Operation Dominic is an interesting choice of words the military used to describe shooting nukes high into the air in the early sixties. That was around the same time high up military officials were going to do a false flag (Operation Northwoods) to lie about reasons to justify a military attack. Would they lie about other stuff? Hmmm. 

Operation Dominic.... Did they hit anything or what was the purpose? 

Dominic means "of the lord" in Italian. Were they trying to troll people. like they did when they named the "Patriot Act" ? What gives?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 13, 2022)

Rrog said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, not even a good try. That's a kind of psychological controlled opposition. Not a refutation of why Antarctica is closed to exploration.

They take you on a boat ride to the edge which they control, show you a couple penguins and then charge you inflated prices for drinks on the boat ride back. That's not "exploring Antarctica", that's like saying you looked at porn and you've actually banged all the chicks, but instead you just worked on your wrist strength.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)

What if the earth is a globe, but they are hiding the other half? Meaning, Antarctica would be like a big tall ice ring, going all the way around the actual equator. That means there would be a whole other set of continents on the other hemisphere (like Admiral Byrd said!), on the other side of the wall, and even another pole area like the arctic. It could have it's own sun and moon too, but we would never see it because they simply don't allow travel beyond the wall.

Only the elite can go through the summer gate


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

54,000 visitors to Antarctica. Planes and boats both. 50 expedition vessels along. Hardly off limits…


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

Lol. You three jerk each other well. Lol

whose turn now? Gorilla’s?

so feeble minded


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 13, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> Serious questions -
> 
> Why do you think there are no stars in the "earth" photos from space and why do you think NASA hasn't put a person back on the moon in the last 50 years? Did they lose the map? No good bathroom stops anymore along the way? Why?


So re: the stars, my guess would be that it's extremely bright up there when the sun is shining (similar to earth in the daytime, but with no atmosphere), and the exposure had to be turned down to the point where the stars don't show up. It just seems like a very silly thing to forget or leave out...

Re: why we haven't been back to the moon, why would we go back? In the 60s and 70s it was basically a very expensive dick-measuring contest between the US and the soviet union. The moon is just a rock, too small to sustain life. The only practical purpose for going there would be as a jumping-off point for interstellar travel, so until we're ready to send humans to Mars and beyond on a regular basis, I don't see the point in spending the time/money to go there...


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 13, 2022)

Rrog said:


> 54,000 visitors to Antarctica. Planes and boats both. 50 expedition vessels along. Hardly off limits…


Adding up the number of people who've been to controlled areas isn't really an answer to why people can't explore some OTHER areas.

You keep flipping up couch cushions and saying, "see, see, I found your keys"...except the keys that were actually lost are out in the driveway.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

No use arguing with this depth of idiocy. I mean, really. The stereotypical nutjob is a flat earther. It’s a common think to call someone doing something stupid. It’s synonymous with stupid


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 13, 2022)

Rrog said:


> Lol. You three jerk each other well. Lol
> 
> whose turn now? Gorilla’s?
> 
> so feeble minded


Hey!!! It's bigfoot dammit!


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

Sad that the human genome accommodates the genetic abnormalities of both stupidity and gullibility


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 13, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> So re: the stars, my guess would be that it's extremely bright up there when the sun is shining (similar to earth in the daytime, but with no atmosphere), and the exposure had to be turned down to the point where the stars don't show up. It just seems like a very silly thing to forget or leave out...
> 
> Re: why we haven't been back to the moon, why would we go back? In the 60s and 70s it was basically a very expensive dick-measuring contest between the US and the soviet union. The moon is just a rock, too small to sustain life. The only practical purpose for going there would be as a jumping-off point for interstellar travel, so until we're ready to send humans to Mars and beyond on a regular basis, I don't see the point in spending the time/money to go there...


Are you saying it's 100% that people went thru the Van Allen Belt and did go to the moon? How come the Astronauts didn't get fried in those Trailer Park boys looking space suits?

Returned in what looks like a tin foil and cardboard constructed "lunar module" the size of a large car, which left no lift off blast marks on the moon surface, then came back thru the Van Allen belt and didn't burn up on re-entry into the Earth's atmosphere? I remain skeptical. 

Wouldn't it be convenient to fake a moon landing to keep those bad Russians scared? I'm not saying that's what happened, but there was that Operation Norhtwoods thing, so we know US government, at least some "higher ups" are willing to lie on a very big scale.

I mean, I know it was gravity that caused building 7 to collapse and everything. "They" would never lie about that event!


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2022)

Rrog said:


> Sad that the human genome accommodates the genetic abnormalities of both stupidity and gullibility


In a way, our sentience is our biggest flaw,


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

Poor pathetic little Griller. Too bad you can’t follow along and are so easily fooled


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 13, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> Are you saying it's 100% that people went thru the Van Allen Belt and did go to the moon? How come the Astronauts didn't get fried in those Trailer Park boys looking space suits?
> 
> Returned in what looks like a tin foil and cardboard constructed "lunar module" the size of a large car, which left no lift off blast marks on the moon surface, then came back thru the Van Allen belt and didn't burn up on re-entry into the Earth's atmosphere? I remain skeptical.
> 
> ...


Not saying I'm 1000% positive it happened, but if it was fake, why hasn't any other country either faked one of their own, or come out and said that they think the US moon landings were fake?


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

That was an international coordination. Many nations followed the process. Thousands and thousands of people worked on it for a decade.

I suppose everyone but us 4 are in on it after THOUSANDS OF YEARS. The fact that you can’t see the epic impossibility of your assertions…. Oh well


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

Van Allen radiation belt - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





there. Science is so inconvenient…


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)

Don't forget, no one is allowed to fly over the lunar landing sites. 

Only the human ones though, I think?

Or is every site ever landed on considered a no fly zone too? They basically own the moon if that's the case.

In other words, no one will ever be able to send a drone or anything even near enough to document proof that the astro nots from the Apollo missions ever actually landed on it.

So, no way to prove that they just used their simulators as a film set to fake it all, which it does seem like they did. They supposedly mapped the entire moon with probes, and made full scale models before the apollo missions. That is a fact. So detailed too, and the models they used for the sims looked even better than the so called real footage IMO. They DID use the models as far as i'm concerned. 

It's completely off limits, just like Antarctica and the so called treaty protecting it too. Don't even try to tell me that the secret service wouldn't catch on to any attempts by anyone to start poking around the moon, or even Antarctica, with advanced drones or unmanned aerial vehicles.. As if it wouldn't get shot down in minutes. It's not allowed!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 13, 2022)

Rrog said:


> People go to the Antarctic all the time. Lol.
> 
> let’s keep making shit up


There is actually spots on antartica you can go to.. same with no fly zones over certian spots..


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 13, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Don't forget, no one is allowed to fly over the lunar landing sites.
> 
> Only the human ones though, I think?
> 
> ...


That seems like a lot of work, and what do "they" get out of it again? Like if the earth is actually flat but everyone thinks it's a ball?

Has anyone ever tried to fly a drone to Antarctica and it been shot down? Or is that just a hypothetical idea?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Dec 13, 2022)

The science of ballistics alone prove the earth is a sphere. As far as stars in pics of earth, the moon is roughly 239 thousand miles from earth. The sun is 91.5 million miles from earth. 2nd closest is about 4.5 light yrs away. Im not sure it would be possible to get the earth and stars in the same exposure from inner space


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

Of course. This is all profoundly idiotic.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> That seems like a lot of work, and what do "they" get out of it again? Like if the earth is actually flat but everyone thinks it's a ball?
> 
> Has anyone ever tried to fly a drone to Antarctica and it been shot down? Or is that just a hypothetical idea?


I can't find a single drone video over the south pole, or anywhere deep into the interior of the continent. Just base camera footage anyway. Type "drone footage over south pole", and see what you can find..

I do see a few drone videos, but none of them are anywhere near where I would want to be looking. They all seem to be right off the shore, where the lame tour guides take you. Screw that, I wanna search for those pyramids that supposedly exist according to some explorers, lol.. I wanna see why google earth blurs out the whole f'ing continent. What are they hiding?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I can't find a single drone video over the south pole, or anywhere deep into the interior of the continent. Just base camera footage anyway. Type "drone footage over south pole", and see what you can find..
> 
> I do see a few drone videos, but none of them are anywhere near where I would want to be looking. They all seem to be right off the shore, where the lame tour guides take you. Screw that, I wanna search for those pyramids that supposedly exist according to some explorers, lol.. I wanna see why google earth blurs out the whole f'ing continent. What are they hiding?


jewish space lasers....


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)

The Reason Why Drones Are Banned In Antarctica - SlashGear


Drones are increasingly common around the world -- except in Antarctica. Here's why you shouldn't pack your drone for a trip there.




www.slashgear.com


----------



## Fallguy111 (Dec 13, 2022)

"Doughnut earther" the earth is a torus with the poles being the hole.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 13, 2022)

We know where the hole is

and obviously no one actually read that drone article referenced as proof of something. I read it. It says you’re full of shit


----------



## Derbud420 (Dec 13, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Don't forget, no one is allowed to fly over the lunar landing sites.
> 
> Only the human ones though, I think?
> 
> ...


Full scale replica of the moon?? Do you have any idea how big that is?


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 13, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> The Reason Why Drones Are Banned In Antarctica - SlashGear
> 
> 
> Drones are increasingly common around the world -- except in Antarctica. Here's why you shouldn't pack your drone for a trip there.
> ...


Some serious clickbait right there. Aside from the title, the article literally does not say that drones are banned in Antarctica.

Edit: I googled it, and yes they are banned. They are also banned in Morocco, which begs the question, what are the Moroccans trying to hide??


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 13, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> Not saying I'm 1000% positive it happened, but if it was fake, why hasn't any other country either faked one of their own, or come out and said that they think the US moon landings were fake?


I just started my own country and elected myself as leader for life and am also the press secretary. It's a really small low budget country. 

Here's a transcript from my latest and only speech so far.

(Clears throat) "Hello my adoring subjects (wild applause from two anarchist cats and some free range chickens) I think the moon landings claimed by the USA may not be truthful and possibly didn't happen. (more applause, happy meowing) Now give me your money bitches, palaces don't operate on chump change y'know " ! (boo hiss, angry cock- a- doodle dooing)

Well there you have it, world leaders are starting to wake up!


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 13, 2022)

Rrog said:


> Van Allen radiation belt - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see your Van Allen belt and raise you a Van Halen belt!


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Dec 13, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> Some serious clickbait right there. Aside from the title, the article literally does not say that drones are banned in Antarctica.
> 
> Edit: I googled it, and yes they are banned. They are also banned in Morocco, which begs the question, what are the Moroccans trying to hide??


Morocco is obviously where the Reptilian Laser Jews keep the giant fans they use to create the world's prevailing winds


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)

Derbud420 said:


> Full scale replica of the moon?? Do you have any idea how big that is?


Oh you got me.. It appeared to be full scale anyway, to the people sitting in the simulator cockpits, or from the cameras on tracks hovering around it. Including the dark side. The actual moon models were pretty good sized. I don't know the exact scale tbh. The ones they did show off look big in the videos.. I'm sure there were even bigger ones underground somewhere that nasa also lost, like all the other documents and parts from the apollo missions, lol.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 13, 2022)

Construction of the world’s biggest telescope to begin – and start hunting for alien life and more


Made up of two telescopes, SKA hopes to look deep into the universe




news.yahoo.com





Oh cool, another gigantic telescope. We'll be able to see even better cgi pictures of the universe, and even alien life far far away, wow!!! Yet.. and mark my words.. they "won't be able to zoom in on the moon landing sites" and show the rover or flag, or any real evidence as usual. Just like the VLTs we already have.

*Q: Could the VLT take a picture of the Moon-landing sites?*

*A:* Yes, but the images would not be detailed enough to show the equipment left behind by the astronauts. Using its adaptive optics system, the VLT has already taken one of the sharpest ever images of the lunar surface as seen from Earth: http://www.eso.org/public/news/eso0222/. However, the smallest details visible in this image are still about one hundred metres on the surface of the Moon, while the parts of the lunar modules which are left on the Moon are less than 10 metres in size. A telescope 200 metres in diameter would be needed to show them. Although the VLT, when used as an interferometer (VLTI), reaches the same equivalent resolution, it cannot be used to observe the Moon. You may be wondering whether the Hubble Space Telescope would have better luck. In fact, while a space telescope is not affected by the atmosphere of the Earth, it is not substantially closer to the Moon. Also, the Hubble is smaller than the VLT, so it isn’t able to obtain images that show the surface of the Moon with higher resolution. The sharpest images of the lunar landers have been taken by the Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter: Apollo Landing Sites Revisited.




Only NASA's official lunar orbiter can take grainy rendered looking videos of the site with ancient cameras. It's the only one allowed to get close enough too, because they own the historical sites, haha. 


Maybe we will see it though the new ground based scopes in the future, and the artemis orion mission just dropped off the van allen proof robot mannequins to the site.. Trying to hurry and recreate the scene before China or the Russians land there to document it. Doubt it though..


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 14, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> The science of ballistics alone prove the earth is a sphere. As far as stars in pics of earth, the moon is roughly 239 thousand miles from earth. The sun is 91.5 million miles from earth. 2nd closest is about 4.5 light yrs away. Im not sure it would be possible to get the earth and stars in the same exposure from inner space


So the farther away from an earth you get , where you CAN see stars, but going out into space and getting closer to those stars, would mean the stars get harder to see?

Okay, you're in your house and can see bigfoot kind of blurry standing on the edge of a field 100 yards away. You grab your camera and go outside your house and get 50 yards closer, then bigfoot gets harder to see even if he/she/they (it's a woke bigfoot) never moved ? Freaky.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 14, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> So the farther away from an earth you get , where you CAN see stars, but going out into space and getting closer to those stars, would mean the stars get harder to see?
> 
> Okay, you're in your house and can see bigfoot kind of blurry standing on the edge of a field 100 yards away. You grab your camera and go outside your house and get 50 yards closer, then bigfoot gets harder to see even if he/she/they (it's a woke bigfoot) never moved ? Freaky.


You don't see stars during the day on earth, even though they're still there in the sky. And in all those pics taken from the moon, the moon's surface is lit up, so it's "daytime," i.e. the sun is shining on it. 

There's no atmosphere on the moon, though, so the sky looks black, but just like on earth, it's way too bright for a camera to show both the stars and the sunlit ground at the same time. When you turn the exposure down far enough to see the ground and the earth in the background clearly, the stars disappear from the image. If someone took pics from the far side of the moon, maybe then you could see stars in the sky.

Either way, if the pictures from the moon and space were fake, it would seem really silly to just forget to put in any stars at all, right?


----------



## Derbud420 (Dec 14, 2022)

The lizard people told me the grey aliens are in cohoots with all the yetis. If you can, run!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rrog (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)

They will never show any stars because it was all staged, and they knew people would be able to determine it was faked by their positions, especially if they put them in back then. Going all black was a well thought out decision, with no going back on it. Their fake stars would never match up perfectly, and they didn't have as advanced of cgi yet to pull it off. They have to stick to the same reasons they used 50-60 years ago, even today when they could render it so easy... So, Never a straight answer..

NM the camera's not being able to see the stars.. Some of the astronauts say they seen them, and some didn't. Some had to be reminded about it. The only stars ever seen were from the guy buzz tried to knock out if you ask me, haha.. 

For some reason they only went during the day on every mission ever, and always work on the bright side of anything in orbit, which sounds bogus to me. 

They claim to see the stars if they stand in a shadow on the lunar surface, so how is it the camera somehow never got behind something, or shadowed out for even a second, showing glimpses of stars?

Not even once, ever? BS!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)

Rrog said:


>



Hahaha, they can't even see the apollo moon mission sites from the orion.. because they are 80 miles up too high? Are you f'ing kidding me?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)

Lots of bubbles in space though! Gotta love bubbles in space


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)

We can't fly drones in Antarctica because the environment ruins the batteries, and hurting the abominable snowmen..

Why they fly helicopter drones around mars in 4k. Hahaha!







They can fly drones on mars like its no big deal, but not to the moon to prove Americans landed there?


----------



## 420star420 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)

How do propeller blades work without air anyway?


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Dec 15, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> How do propeller blades work without air anyway?


Very stiff, broad, 4ft long blades spinning at 2800RPM with a total weight of 4 lbs. Helicopters on Earth spin at around 250-500RPM. Mars has a very thin atmosphere, about 1% the density of Earth's. Gravity on Mars is also less than 1/2 that on earth.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 15, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> Have you actually tried this...?


No.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> No.


That's completely irrelevant...


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 15, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> That's completely irrelevant...
















Not when you're claiming it. Citations needed otherwise is just hot air.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)

The latest artemis mission.. that flew 80 miles over the apollo landing sites, but was unable to get a picture of the flag or anything isn't hot air though?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 15, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> You don't see stars during the day on earth, even though they're still there in the sky. And in all those pics taken from the moon, the moon's surface is lit up, so it's "daytime," i.e. the sun is shining on it.
> 
> There's no atmosphere on the moon, though, so the sky looks black, but just like on earth, it's way too bright for a camera to show both the stars and the sunlit ground at the same time. When you turn the exposure down far enough to see the ground and the earth in the background clearly, the stars disappear from the image. If someone took pics from the far side of the moon, maybe then you could see stars in the sky.
> 
> Either way, if the pictures from the moon and space were fake, it would seem really silly to just forget to put in any stars at all, right?


That's a reasonable explanation.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 15, 2022)

Rrog said:


>


At about 37 seconds in the video there appears to be a haze. Looks a little like smoke and a little purply gray.

Jimi? Is that you?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 15, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> The latest artemis mission.. that flew 80 miles over the apollo landing sites, but was unable to get a picture of the flag or anything isn't hot air though?


 Not when there is citations.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2022)

The last 3 pages are too much, ejecting to a less looney place.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 15, 2022)

hillbill said:


> The last 3 pages are too much, ejecting to a less looney place.


I hear ya.


----------



## TaoRich (Dec 15, 2022)

> *Science* is a systematic endeavor that builds and organizes knowledge in the form of testable explanations and predictions about the universe.


Step 1
Devise a practical, reproducible experiment that will clearly demonstrate that the earth is flat, by way of predictable assertion, and testable results.

Step 2
Carry out your experiment, and record your result data.

Step 3
Publish your data along with your clear logical interpretation of said data, to back up your assertion, for review by your peers._ (sic)

Note
Tin foil hat not required._


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 15, 2022)

TaoRich said:


> Step 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this one gets a thumb up and a laughing emoji for the last sentence.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> That's a reasonable explanation.





weedstoner420 said:


> You don't see stars during the day on earth, even though they're still there in the sky. And in all those pics taken from the moon, the moon's surface is lit up, so it's "daytime," i.e. the sun is shining on it.
> 
> There's no atmosphere on the moon, though, so the sky looks black, but just like on earth, it's way too bright for a camera to show both the stars and the sunlit ground at the same time. When you turn the exposure down far enough to see the ground and the earth in the background clearly, the stars disappear from the image. If someone took pics from the far side of the moon, maybe then you could see stars in the sky.
> 
> Either way, if the pictures from the moon and space were fake, it would seem really silly to just forget to put in any stars at all, right?


You also don't see the moon all that well during the day here on earth, even though it is there some of the time. So why is it, that if the camera exposure can't pick up the stars during the day from the lunar surface, is it able to show the earth floating in the sky perfectly? Why doesn't it appear to fade out, like the moon does during the day here?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)

You want receipts? Fine, i'll get receipts. I go to the beach all the time anyway. I just need maybe 2 more telescopes, and can hold the camera up to them. You guys will just say i'm cheating anyway..


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)

No open ocean nearby though, I would have to drive quite a ways, lol.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)

If the lunar surface is so bright, that it can't focus on the stars, how the heck does it even see the earth rise at all? Why isn't everything pitch black? How does it focus on the moon and the earth so well at the same time?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2022)

hmmmm

idk anymore....smh


----------



## GreyCountyGrower (Dec 15, 2022)

Longtime listener; first time caller.

I have to say it is a little disappointing that such an entertaining, but utterly batshit insane thread has devolved into Art/Photography 101. So much promise wasted.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 15, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> They will never show any stars because it was all staged, and they knew people would be able to determine it was faked by their positions, especially if they put them in back then. Going all black was a well thought out decision, with no going back on it. Their fake stars would never match up perfectly, and they didn't have as advanced of cgi yet to pull it off. They have to stick to the same reasons they used 50-60 years ago, even today when they could render it so easy... So, Never a straight answer..
> 
> NM the camera's not being able to see the stars.. Some of the astronauts say they seen them, and some didn't. Some had to be reminded about it. The only stars ever seen were from the guy buzz tried to knock out if you ask me, haha..
> 
> ...


Who is "They?"


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## TaoRich (Dec 15, 2022)

GreyCountyGrower said:


> batshit insane


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)

NASA - Most Changes in Earth's Shape Due to Changes in Climate



The earth changes its shape due to.. get this.. climate change! hahaha

It used to be round, until El nino made it oblong back in the late 80s. lol!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)

"The Texas scientists also found that another change in mass may have started in late 2002, which coincides with the moderate El Nino that developed at that time. But the cause of an earlier variation in the Earth’s mass over the 21-year period between 1978 and 2001, however, still remains a mystery."


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2022)

citation?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)

NASA - Most Changes in Earth's Shape Due to Changes in Climate


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> NASA - Most Changes in Earth's Shape Due to Changes in Climate


have you ever noticed that there is more powrful hurricans in the pacific than the atlantic? that because of La Nino, when that stops which is prolly be next year, then we in the SW will have more of a rainy season than a dry......we want La Nina to happen

and those pic of the moon, yes those are right simply cause no one had an idea of where to land so they made topicgraphical maps and then remade them here to pick out landing spots....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2022)

and this is from Artemis 1, glad the had a camera eh.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600612809548636168


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 15, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> You also don't see the moon all that well during the day here on earth, even though it is there some of the time. So why is it, that if the camera exposure can't pick up the stars during the day from the lunar surface, is it able to show the earth floating in the sky perfectly? Why doesn't it appear to fade out, like the moon does during the day here?


 some days I can still see the moon during the day, but not stars, so why couldn't you be able to see the earth from the moon during "daytime"?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 15, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> have you ever noticed that there is more powrful hurricans in the pacific than the atlantic? that because of La Nino, when that stops which is prolly be next year, then we in the SW will have more of a rainy season than a dry......we want La Nina to happen
> 
> and those pic of the moon, yes those are right simply cause no one had an idea of where to land so they made topicgraphical maps and then remade them here to pick out landing spots....


We've been in La Niña for 3 consecutive years....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2022)

I always get those freaking things confused...


----------



## TaoRich (Dec 15, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5238115


That does not look _anything like_ the actor they hired to play the part of Neil Armstrong.

And besides, they got the scale _way off _in this one.


----------



## Horselover fat (Dec 16, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5238140


----------



## Chris Farley (Dec 16, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5238140


I definitely sold that burnt sugar cookie as hash in the early 2000s. Im just here as penance.


----------



## bam0813 (Dec 20, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> So the farther away from an earth you get , where you CAN see stars, but going out into space and getting closer to those stars, would mean the stars get harder to see?
> 
> Okay, you're in your house and can see bigfoot kind of blurry standing on the edge of a field 100 yards away. You grab your camera and go outside your house and get 50 yards closer, then bigfoot gets harder to see even if he/she/they (it's a woke bigfoot) never moved ? Freaky.


Exactly. Climb on your roof and try to get your yard and mine in the same pic. You have a panoramic lense with 4.5 light years field of view?


----------



## bam0813 (Dec 20, 2022)

Also the example isn’t really the same. In your example, to be the same, would have me walk 50 yrds closer to bigfoot then turn around and take a pic of the house so ya bigfoot would be harder to see


----------



## bam0813 (Dec 20, 2022)

I dont think youve ever seen the sun ( clisest star)and earth in the same pic from space either…..


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 20, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Exactly. Climb on your roof and try to get your yard and mine in the same pic. You have a panoramic lense with 4.5 light years field of view?


That's a good point, but it doesn't address the possibility the "round earth" photo shots could have been constructed from inside a darkened Nasa space craft shot thru a round window with all the lights turned off within the space craft to make it seem like deep dark space.

I don't think those "space suits" the astronauts wore look capable of withstanding the temperature extremes which are supposed to exist on the moon either. It's funny we all drank that shitty orange juice substitute tang after the Apollo missions, but the technology for those extreme temperature high and low space suits never made it mainstream. I wonder why?


----------



## bam0813 (Dec 20, 2022)

I suppose but if i didn’t know id never think a silver 1oz “ space blanket “ could keep someone alive in the elements either, but they do.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Dec 20, 2022)

Just curious here as to how the ISS operates at 4500 F. With a exterior layer of thin aluminum covering most of the pods and even shutters over windows. Wonder what temp aluminum melts at….


----------



## TaoRich (Dec 20, 2022)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Just curious here as to how the ISS operates at 4500 F. With a exterior layer of thin aluminum covering most of the pods and even shutters over windows. Wonder what temp aluminum melts at….


*



How does the ISS not burn up in the thermosphere?

Click to expand...

*


> _Answer 1_
> While the temperature of the thermosphere can reach almost 2,000 degrees Celcius (3,632 degrees Farenheit), *there are not enough gas molecules to transfer the heat to materials*, which is why astronauts and the Space Station do not melt.
> 
> _Answer 2_
> The key to understanding why satellites do not melt or burn up is *the difference between temperature and heat*. Temperature measures the thermal energy of particles, but as the air in the thermosphere is thin – as if it were a vacuum – there are not enough particles to transfer energy, causing low heat


But don't listen to the facts. Facts are fake news in this thread. Bloody academics and scientists ... m'eh.


----------



## TaoRich (Dec 20, 2022)

*/s* in case you hadn't realised


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 20, 2022)

☣☠️☠️☣The Truth about Major Food Corporations - Use Tissue From Aborted Babies to Manufacture Flavor Additives in Processed Food (Senomyx)(Re-Upload)


Like, Follow, Share, Leave Comment and check out other videos on my channel The Truth Above All https://odysee.com/$/invite/@januszkowalskii1979:e Support LBRY credits: bFJvpYc5XXXFvM7xj7P6Kh5Z8EyLZkW...




odysee.com





It's funny I heard this 10 years ago and it's was supposedly fake news. Here we are again with more proof


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 20, 2022)

As far as I can tell, there are two possible scenarios:

Scenario 1. The earth is round, despite appearing flat to the casual observer because of its enormous size. The Greeks proved this like 2000 years ago. Since then, lots of folks have made observations and done experiments to further understand the size, structure, and motion of the earth, sun, other stars and planets, galaxies, etc. People have also developed technology which has allowed them to do some pretty amazing stuff, like propel large objects beyond earth's atmosphere, and survive in the vacuum of space. They've also built submarines which can safely carry people to the bottom of the ocean, and airplanes which transport millions of people per day, through an environment that would otherwise be completely inhospitable.

Scenario 2. The earth is flat, yet some mysterious group has engaged in a coordinated disinformation campaign lasting for centuries, to convince the majority of people that it is round. People are indoctrinated into this way of thinking basically from birth, and are constantly exposed to new "scientific discoveries" to further elaborate and expand on the hoax of a round earth floating in space. Thousands of "them" have worked on the campaign, creating everything from fake pictures and videos requiring extensive set and prop design, to giant telescopes and other "scientific instruments" such as the Very Large Array and LIGO, which either serve no purpose other than perpetuating the hoax, or have some nefarious purpose known only to "them." Any experiments which might provide legitimate evidence that the earth is flat are quickly discovered by "them," and either discredited or silenced before they can be released to the masses. The end goals of the campaign are sort of unclear, and so far, no one involved in it has ever been able to come clean to the public, at least not in a way that gained much traction or credibility. Because of the breadth and depth of the disinformation campaign, very little is known about the true structure of the earth and its surroundings, except by "them."


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 20, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> ☣☠️☠️☣The Truth about Major Food Corporations - Use Tissue From Aborted Babies to Manufacture Flavor Additives in Processed Food (Senomyx)(Re-Upload)
> 
> 
> Like, Follow, Share, Leave Comment and check out other videos on my channel The Truth Above All https://odysee.com/$/invite/@januszkowalskii1979:e Support LBRY credits: bFJvpYc5XXXFvM7xj7P6Kh5Z8EyLZkW...
> ...


Proof = literally just some dude saying it's true. That is some absolutely irrefutable evidence right there...

There is definitely controversy over the use of the HEK 293 cells, in many applications unrelated to artificial flavorings, but it's not like you are "drinking some aborted babies." The cells came from one fetus almost 50 years ago, and have been kept alive like a "mother" plant ever since. There are better reasons to avoid buying Pepsi, Nestle, and Kraft products.









Senomyx - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org









HEK 293 cells - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 20, 2022)

Round, as in like a pancake? You don't say!


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 20, 2022)

Kansas Is Flatter Than a Pancake


----------



## Derbud420 (Dec 21, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> That's a good point, but it doesn't address the possibility the "round earth" photo shots could have been constructed from inside a darkened Nasa space craft shot thru a round window with all the lights turned off within the space craft to make it seem like deep dark space.
> 
> I don't think those "space suits" the astronauts wore look capable of withstanding the temperature extremes which are supposed to exist on the moon either. It's funny we all drank that shitty orange juice substitute tang after the Apollo missions, but the technology for those extreme temperature high and low space suits never made it mainstream. I wonder why?


Ya ever hear of gortex?


----------



## 1212ham (Dec 21, 2022)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Just curious here as to how the ISS operates at 4500 F.


Where did you get that nonsense?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 21, 2022)

1212ham said:


> Where did you get that nonsense?


Right.. its only exposed to 300° f in the sun and -300°f in the shade/dark
Not sure where he got 4500° lol..


----------



## 1212ham (Dec 21, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Right.. its only exposed to 300° f in the sun and -300°f in the shade/dark
> Not sure where he got 4500° lol..


My bic lighter operates at over 3000 F.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 21, 2022)

Fake ‘Russian astronaut’ scammed woman out of over $41K to ‘return to Earth’ - National | Globalnews.ca


A 65-year-old woman fell victim to an international romance scam concocted by someone claiming to be a Russian astronaut at the International Space Station.




globalnews.ca


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 21, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> Fake ‘Russian astronaut’ scammed woman out of over $41K to ‘return to Earth’ - National | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> A 65-year-old woman fell victim to an international romance scam concocted by someone claiming to be a Russian astronaut at the International Space Station.
> ...


cosmonaut


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 21, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> That's a good point, but it doesn't address the possibility the "round earth" photo shots could have been constructed from inside a darkened Nasa space craft shot thru a round window with all the lights turned off within the space craft to make it seem like deep dark space.
> 
> I don't think those "space suits" the astronauts wore look capable of withstanding the temperature extremes which are supposed to exist on the moon either. It's funny we all drank that shitty orange juice substitute tang after the Apollo missions, but the technology for those extreme temperature high and low space suits never made it mainstream. I wonder why?





*“In the documentary “A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Moon,” you can watch official leaked NASA footage showing Apollo 11 astronauts Buzz Aldrin, Neil Armstrong and Michael Collins, for almost an hour, using transparencies and camera-tricks to fake shots of a round Earth! They communicate over audio with control in Houston about how to accurately stage the shot, and someone keeps prompting them on how to effectively manipulate the camera to achieve the desired effect. First, they blacked out all the windows except for a downward facing circular one, which they aimed the camera towards from several feet away. This created the illusion of a ball- shaped Earth surrounded by the blackness of space, when in fact it was simply a round window in their dark cabin. Neil Armstrong claimed at this point to be 130,000 miles from
Earth, half-way to the Moon, but when camera-tricks were finished the viewer could see for themselves the astro-nots were not more than a couple dozen miles above the Earth’s surface, likely flying in a high-altitude plane!”*


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 21, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> View attachment 5240354
> 
> 
> *“In the documentary “A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Moon,” you can watch official leaked NASA footage showing Apollo 11 astronauts Buzz Aldrin, Neil Armstrong and Michael Collins, for almost an hour, using transparencies and camera-tricks to fake shots of a round Earth! They communicate over audio with control in Houston about how to accurately stage the shot, and someone keeps prompting them on how to effectively manipulate the camera to achieve the desired effect. First, they blacked out all the windows except for a downward facing circular one, which they aimed the camera towards from several feet away. This created the illusion of a ball- shaped Earth surrounded by the blackness of space, when in fact it was simply a round window in their dark cabin. Neil Armstrong claimed at this point to be 130,000 miles from
> Earth, half-way to the Moon, but when camera-tricks were finished the viewer could see for themselves the astro-nots were not more than a couple dozen miles above the Earth’s surface, likely flying in a high-altitude plane!”*


Neil Armstrong sure looked uncomfortable just after the 42 minute mark in the video.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 21, 2022)

IDK about you all, but I do all my research through infographic memes.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 21, 2022)

Here is a picture of the moon having Yankee Stadium for dessert after it ate building 7. 

Note the airliner closing in which some guys hijacked to try to stop the infidel moon. Let's roll!!!


----------



## TaoRich (Dec 22, 2022)

Why people believe the Earth is flat and we should listen to anti-vaxxers | Elfy Scott


Science communication has lost its sense of empathy and misunderstands how fear can alter a person’s belief system




www.theguardian.com





*Why people believe the Earth is flat and we should listen to anti-vaxxers*

There are existential, epistemic and social reasons that appear to drive people to conspiratorial belief, and in a seemingly chaotic post-truth world where loneliness has become a major health concern, are we really shocked that these untruths are thriving?

Personally, I occasionally find the news cycle so overwhelmed by political and societal madness that I’d rather like to put on a tin foil hat and relax on my sofa with the idea that things are only bad right now because the lizard people are doing a poor job of running the show.

When we feel so fundamentally disenfranchised, it’s comforting to concoct a fictional universe that systemically denies you the right cards. It gives you something to fight against and makes you self-deterministic.

It provides an “us and them” narrative that allows you to conceive of yourself as a little David raging against a rather haughty, intellectual establishment Goliath.

- - -

Either ^ that ^ ...
... or I suspect that it's the drugs talking


----------



## Grojak (Dec 22, 2022)

Never trust a prankster


----------



## Horselover fat (Dec 22, 2022)

1800 fake launches per year. They are incredibly good at faking them. And such international cooperation. Amazing.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 22, 2022)

Did Admiral Byrd meet with "extra terrestrials" ?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Hook Daddy (Dec 24, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> How come you can keep watching a ship sail over the horizon? As soon as it disappears, you get a slightly bigger telescope, and it reappears above the horizon again. Then you watch it slowly disappear again through that scope, and then grab an even bigger telescope. The ship will appear yet again in the bigger scope. Then you watch it disappear "over the horizon" again. Then, lol.. you grab an even bigger telescope than the last few, and watch it happen again! Is the ship on the other side of the water or not?


You should not use completely made up facts when they are so easy to prove wrong. I have sailed around the earth several times, your statement could not be more incorrect. In fact ships have flying bridges to see further since they are higher up, and you can see a ship on the horizon from the flying bridge before spotting it from the bridge. Once a ship sails over the horizon a bigger set of eyes will not help, but getting higher up or closer will, and that is fact not made up bull shit.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 24, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> You should not use completely made up facts when they are so easy to prove wrong. I have sailed around the earth several times, your statement could not be more incorrect. In fact ships have flying bridges to see further since they are higher up, and you can see a ship on the horizon from the flying bridge before spotting it from the bridge. Once a ship sails over the horizon a bigger set of eyes will not help, but getting higher up or closer will, and that is fact not made up bull shit.


So if you were on a spinning globe and FLEW around a globe world, would you arrive at your destination sooner if you flew into the spin or away from the spin? Does the atmosphere planes fly in somehow spin with the globe ? 

Is there a line of demarcation where the atmosphere doesn't spin with the globe or is a gradual dissapation and the higher up you go it gradually changes?


----------



## Hook Daddy (Dec 24, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> So if you were on a spinning globe and FLEW around a globe world, would you arrive at your destination sooner if you flew into the spin or away from the spin? Does the atmosphere planes fly in somehow spin with the globe ?
> 
> Is there a line of demarcation where the atmosphere doesn't spin with the globe or is a gradual dissapation and the higher up you go it gradually changes?


What does that have to do with seeing a ship sail over the horizon, then getting a telescope or binoculars and magically being able to see the ship again? Why would you quote my post then talk about planes and flying? And yes I have flown so far I got there before I left. I stand by my statement that many of the “facts” being used are absolutely incorrect, that is all.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 24, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> What does that have to do with seeing a ship sail over the horizon, then getting a telescope or binoculars and magically being able to see the ship again? Why would you quote my post then talk about planes and flying? And yes I have flown so far I got there before I left. I stand by my statement that many of the “facts” being used are absolutely incorrect, that is all.


I've heard oceans and lakes "cling" to the surface of the earth when it spins. Obviously if the globe earth theory is accurate, it must do that since we know water seeks it's own level if we pour it into a container, it goes flat.

Your post about sailing made me think, what if a plane which is not on water "attached" to the earth reached a certain height etc. what would happen.

So in that sense your post helped me come up with another question. Also, I am high and intend to get high as fuck later, maybe I will get sooo high, I will reach the upper atmosphere and be able to answer my own question.


----------



## Hook Daddy (Dec 24, 2022)

And for your question yes the atmosphere spins with the earth. The difference is air speed and ground speed is called wind. Otherwise if you jumped in the air you’d land half a mile away.


----------



## Horselover fat (Dec 24, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 5241200


^fifteen kilometers...


----------



## TaoRich (Dec 24, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> Obviously if the globe earth theory is accurate, it must do that since we know water seeks it's own level if we pour it into a container, it goes flat.


Nope ... it goes curved, not flat. That's just an approximation on small scales.
The ocean is water in a giant container. The water surface is rounded like the earth.



Rob Roy said:


> what if a plane which is not on water "attached" to the earth reached a certain height


A plane is on air.
A ship is on water.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 24, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> ^fifteen kilometers...


Is that sufficient height to make a determination or was he speculating about no curvature?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 24, 2022)

TaoRich said:


> Nope ... it goes curved, not flat. That's just an approximation on small scales.
> The ocean is water in a giant container. The water surface is rounded like the earth.
> 
> 
> ...


BUT! When water is on a plane, it stays flat! Spooky huh?


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 24, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> Is that sufficient height to make a determination or was he speculating about no curvature?


Pisscard's elevation = 15.7 km 
Earth diameter = 12,742 km

To scale, if the earth was a ball 50 ft across, he would have been 0.74 inches above the surface.


----------



## Horselover fat (Dec 24, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> Is that sufficient height to make a determination or was he speculating about no curvature?


I'm saying most of us have been almost as high.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 24, 2022)

weedstoner420 said:


> Pisscard's elevation = 15.7 km
> Earth diameter = 12,742 km
> 
> To scale, if the earth was a ball 50 ft across, he would have been 0.74 inches above the surface.


Thanks for the scale comparison.

So if he was up at that height and didn't notice a curvature, why would somebody on the surface in a ship be able to ? 

Is Picard lying or inadvertently incorrect ?


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 24, 2022)

TaoRich said:


> Nope ... it goes curved, not flat. That's just an approximation on small scales.
> The ocean is water in a giant container. The water surface is rounded like the earth.
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this,imo the Earth's gravitational well causes "flat" to have curvature in this instance.I may be mistaken but I believe the special theory of relativity allows.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 24, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> Thanks for the scale comparison.
> 
> So if he was up at that height and didn't notice a curvature, why would somebody on the surface in a ship be able to ?
> 
> Is Picard lying or inadvertently incorrect ?


Someone on a boat probably won't notice it either, but it can be inferred from the fact that the bottom disappears over the horizon before the top, and when you get up in the crow's nest you can see things that are farther away.

I dunno that he was lying, just saying how it looked to him.


----------



## Hook Daddy (Dec 24, 2022)

As a member of Tripoli Rocketry club I can tell you it is not hard to take a model rocket, fit a camera to it, launch it, and get a picture of the earths curvature without going into space. Clubs do it almost every day. You can watch it go up, come down, and look at the video seconds later.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Dec 24, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> As a member of Tripoli Rocketry club I can tell you it is not hard to take a model rocket, fit a camera to it, launch it, and get a picture of the earths curvature without going into space. Clubs do it almost every day. You can watch it go up, come down, and look at the video seconds later.


Agreed, but if basic logic and observation prevails over the scientific illiterate, this thread would have ended quickly.
Hard to tell if it's willful ignorance or just sheer stupidity


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 24, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> As a member of Tripoli Rocketry club I can tell you it is not hard to take a model rocket, fit a camera to it, launch it, and get a picture of the earths curvature without going into space. Clubs do it almost every day. You can watch it go up, come down, and look at the video seconds later.


As a member of the Montezuma speculation club, I want to know if a marine pride song about his brethrens presence "from the halls of Montezuma to the shores of Tripoli" why if an ex-marine NASA astronaut went to the moon the song didn't get new lyrics to reflect the places marines go ? 

Since the marine braggadocio song hasn't been amended could we speculate they never really went to the moon and the earth is flat with an inescapable firmament dome over it ? Marines are not submarines, so I don't think they would engage in subterfuge....or would they?


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 24, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Agreed, but if basic logic and observation prevails over the scientific illiterate, this thread would have ended quickly.
> Hard to tell if it's willful ignorance or just sheer stupidity


On that line of thinking do you think the military was just trolling people when they called it "Operation fish bowl" when they shot nukes up high in the early 1960s or was that just a weird coincidence?


----------



## Hook Daddy (Dec 24, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> As a member of the Montezuma speculation club, I want to know if a marine pride song about his brethrens presence "from the halls of Montezuma to the shores of Tripoli" why if an ex-marine NASA astronaut went the moon the song didn't get new lyrics to reflect the places marines go ?
> 
> Since the marine braggadocio song hasn't been amended could we speculate they never really went to the moon and the earth is flat with an inescapable firmament dome over it ? Marines are not submarines, so I don't think they would engage in subterfuge....or would they?
> 
> View attachment 5241259


With that logic I see where your coming from. I tried to visit the Montezuma speculation club website but I guess it’s another club without the funds to afford even a Facebook page.


----------



## Fallguy111 (Dec 24, 2022)

Apparently if you use a telescope to view the horizon you can see beyond the "curve", the official explanation is you're seeing a reflection in the atmosphere (atmospheric refraction).


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 24, 2022)

Fallguy111 said:


> Apparently if you use a telescope to view the horizon you can see beyond the "curve", the official explanation is you're seeing a reflection in the atmosphere (atmospheric refraction).


That sounds like a mirage to me maaaan.


----------



## Hook Daddy (Dec 24, 2022)

Fallguy111 said:


> Apparently if you use a telescope to view the horizon you can see beyond the "curve", the official explanation is you're seeing a reflection in the atmosphere (atmospheric refraction).


The problem is that fact is simply not true. I couldn’t even find someone dumb enough to think it with a google search. On military ships there are always several people with various optics. The person on the flying bridge better see something coming over the horizon before the OOD. Doesn’t matter who has a telescope, big eyes or binoculars. The OOD knows something’s ther from radar but should still never see it first because the flying bridge is higher. This is a truth that I have witnessed over and over for years.


----------



## Fallguy111 (Dec 24, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> The problem is that fact is simply not true. I couldn’t even find someone dumb enough to think it with a google search. On military ships there are always several people with various optics. The person on the flying bridge better see something coming over the horizon before the OOD. Doesn’t matter who has a telescope, big eyes or binoculars. The OOD knows something’s ther from radar but should still never see it first because the flying bridge is higher. This is a truth that I have witnessed over and over for years.











Atmospheric refraction - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






Atmospheric Refraction – British Astronomical Association


----------



## Fallguy111 (Dec 24, 2022)

Did you type atmospheric refraction into Google?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 24, 2022)

I'm not wrong. Sometimes an object can be seen below the horizon. Its a fact. Call it what you want, but you can see over a curve with a telescope when conditions are right. 


If you ask me, I would say there is a superior mirage going on at all times, and is actually what makes the ships disappear, and even the sun to begin with.


----------



## Hook Daddy (Dec 24, 2022)

Fallguy111 said:


> Did you type atmospheric refraction into Google?


No, but I didn’t need to, I know what it is. I’m not nearly as stupid as some people in this discussion. I have witnessed myself with my own eyes that you are incorrect about using one type of optics vs another seeing further over the horizon at the same time, which was your original fact that I disputed Now you try and change your facts, confuse the issue with garbage ideas, whatever until you end up sounding as dumb as you are. If conditions are perfect you can get some refraction, but It is not going to happen every time or even often. If you bothered to check your own facts rather than cutting and pasting internet BS you would know that. I think I’ll let myself out now, this discussion is beyond ignorance and just plain childish. Bye!


----------



## Hook Daddy (Dec 24, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> I'm not wrong.


Yes, you are.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 24, 2022)

"In fact, with a Fata Morgana it can be hard to say which individual segment of the mirage is real and which is not real: when a real ship is out of sight because it is *below the horizon* line, a Fata Morgana can cause the image of it to be elevated, and then everything which is seen by the observer is a mirage. On the other hand, if the real ship is still above the horizon, the image of it can be duplicated many times and elaborately distorted by a Fata Morgana."


----------



## shimbob (Dec 24, 2022)

"Fata Morgana mirages significantly distort the object or objects on which they are based, often such that the object is completely unrecognizable." 

Can't tell the difference?


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 24, 2022)

Actually ,with atmospheric lensing,one can see over the horizon in certain conditions.I have seen it myself when the bay is calm and sunny.The image was very close to what I see crossing the bridge except there is an "empty" bit between the image and the ground,so the buildings connection to the ground cannot be seen.Happens when Floridians see Cuba ,and Alaskans see Russia.


----------



## Hook Daddy (Dec 24, 2022)

So if I look in a mirror did I create a teleportation device and move myself the exact distance I was from the mirror? No. You didn’t see the actual object, you saw a reflection or false image. How hard is that to grasp? The object is not actually there, and your arguments about a flat earth are crap. Give it up. Put down the pipe or joint. You’ve had enough already.


----------



## Derbud420 (Dec 24, 2022)

So let's say you're right , the earth is flat.. so fucking what, how will this revelation that the earth is not a globe change your day to day ?? It won't. Don't worry there is help out there.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 24, 2022)

It keeps your head up in space in science fiction la la land, why they use up all the resources to build bases right under your feet, with artificial suns and everything. Nukes are a hoax too, and they tricked us into building their batteries for them. They just carpet bombed and blew up massive amounts of TNT with phosphorous during the tests to make it appear bright ,and keep people in fear of nuclear war, which will never happen. Each nuke powers an underground condo for like 100 years. There are only so many known nuclear warheads, and each belongs to an elite family. 

Go ahead and keep slaving day to day so the blood sucking lizard people can use most of your energy to build an underground empire, that they can live in for a long time with all their biotech "space" suits/gear/bases we made for them, while they wipe the population down to roughly 500k over the course of a decade or so. 

Haha!


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Dec 29, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> View attachment 5242865


Tell me you don't know how rail guns work, without telling me you don't know how railguns work.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 29, 2022)

amazing what people can be convinced of when you just cherry pick information and ignore real data.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 29, 2022)

> At only 10 miles away, the target would be 66.6 feet below the curvature.


That's true only if you were perfectly eye level with the water, and the target was a leaf floating on the water.

But if a rail gun is 40 feet above the water, and the target is 10 miles away, only about 4 ft of the target is below the curvature.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 29, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> That's true only if you were perfectly eye level with the water, and the target was a leaf floating on the water.
> 
> But if a rail gun is 40 feet above the water, and the target is 10 miles away, only about 4 ft of the target is below the curvature.


You should appreciate these details then


----------



## 1212ham (Dec 29, 2022)

How many flat earthers does it take to hold up the dome?


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 29, 2022)

Eric Dubay is a yoga teacher, not a scientist.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 29, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> You should appreciate these details then


The idea that a ship may seem to disappear over the horizon, but will reappear when you use a better telescope (1:20 in the video) is a new one for me...has someone actually tested this to confirm? I know it was mentioned in another post, seems like it would be extremely easy to demonstrate if it were true...


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (Dec 29, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Eric Dubay is a yoga teacher, not a scientist.


* and an antisemite


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Dec 31, 2022)

Loona Olivia Moon Earth Meme Loona Kick Loona GIF - Loona Olivia Moon Earth Meme Loona Kick Loona Olivia Hye - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------



## Drop That Sound (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Rob Roy (Tuesday at 6:39 PM)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Yesterday at 2:34 AM)




----------



## farmerfischer (Yesterday at 11:13 AM)

SMH


----------

